# Summer's first litter -- NOW WITH PUPPY CAM!



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

*EDIT: THE PUPPY CAM IS UP. HERE'S THE LINK*: Puppy Cam

We are on puppy watch. We expect to have a litter within about 24 hours. As some here will remember, when we have a litter we put up a 24/7 webcam, so people can watch the puppies. I will put the link to it in this thread.

And I have to say right up front, *PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT ME ASKING FOR PUPPIES FROM THIS LITTER. *They have all been sold for quite some time, and we have stopped accepting applications. Sorry.

Summer was bred for the first time in August, and as I write this at 7:00 p.m. PDT on Tuesday, October 11, 2022, she has just begun Stage I labor. Her temperature dropped this morning to 98°F, she has stopped eating, and as she lies here on the sofa next to me she is panting and occasionally starts digging in the sofa. That means we can expect puppies within about 24 hours. We think she has 9 puppies on board. Here is her x-ray, and below are copies with helpful drawings on it.





























The first time with a maiden bitch is kind of fraught, but she and the puppies look good, and they seem to be ready to go. You can see in the x-ray that two of them have already positioned themselves for the exit ramp.

Since we just moved I will have to find the puppy camera, so we may not have it up the moment the puppies are born, but as we always do we'll have it up within 24 hours.

I am backing off of the whelping and rearing this time, as Theresa is going to be the Head Honchette going forward, as I transition into retirement. But I will be providing support and will be her Litter Lackey. LOL! Theresa has been doing more and more with each litter lately, and it's time her to run with it, and I will just support her.

These pups will be with us until about the middle of December, and you will be able to follow them via puppy cam the whole time. We just moved and are still figuring things out. But Summer will whelp in our "puppy room," and the litter will be raised there. It is a big room apart from the rest of the house. Theresa will sleep with the puppies for the first 3 weeks (I don't mind not doing that this time!). But by the time they're about five weeks old we'll have the whole room dedicated to the puppies in various ways. Please forgive us if it takes us a few adjustments from time to time.

I think I've posted puppy cam links here for 4 or 5 litters, from Ziva and Khaleesi I think, but no others. For those who remember Ziva's and Khaleesi's litters here, Ziva is Khaleesi's mother, and Khaleesi is Summer's mother, and Summer is having puppies. Ziva is lying at my feet right now. She's going to become a great-grandmother within the next day or so.

Okay, we're on the clock now...


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

How exciting, can't wait to see them!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Here is Summer, waiting for her babies and reading this thread.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am really looking forward to the puppy cam! Best wishes for an easy delivery for your beautiful girl.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Congratulations, Summer!! Can’t wait to see all your puppies😍
Will Splash be bred, too?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Coastal Pup said:


> Congratulations, Summer!! Can’t wait to see all your puppies😍
> Will Splash be bred, too?


Splash (Summer's littermate) was bred a couple weeks after Summer was, but for some reason it did not take. So we'll try Splash again next time, and we'll do all the scientific stuff (like counting sperm and measuring motility) that we didn't do this time.

To be honest, I'm kinda glad it didn't take. One litter is plenty of work. Two at the same time is more than we need to deal with.


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm so excited for the puppy cam! Fingers crossed for a safe and easy delivery. 🤞


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this. I’m looking forward to the puppy cam also. I’ve never seen an x-ray of puppies right before they were born. How cool. I hope all goes well. Summer is beautiful.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

So excited to watch the puppy cam!! We (my daughter and I) checked it daily in 2020 (I think that was Splash's litter? Maybe Summer too?) Summer is a lovely girl; can't wait to see her babies! Good luck to Theresa!


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

So exciting. I've been waiting and hoping for this news


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

So exciting! Hope everything goes smoothly! I remember watching Summer and Splash on your last puppy cam. It was a highlight of my summer.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Yay puppy cam!!! Can‘t wait for updates


----------



## JoyLev (5 mo ago)

Thank you! This will be very informative for me, as I have a 6 month old female I may potentially breed in the future. My teen daughter is NOT on board with her having puppies so perhaps this will make her more open-minded (or maybe make me change my mind as well  ) Best of luck to Summer and you all!


----------



## unpublishable (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks for this educational post. good luck to you and Summer!


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Best of luck with the delivery and a puppy cam would be so awesome.. Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hope all goes well with the delivery!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JoyLev said:


> Thank you! This will be very informative for me, as I have a 6 month old female I may potentially breed in the future. My teen daughter is NOT on board with her having puppies so perhaps this will make her more open-minded (or maybe make me change my mind as well  ) Best of luck to Summer and you all!


Miracle of life and all, right? But breeding is not for the faint of heart. If you do it, I suggest you get a mentor, first.

So many things can (and do) go wrong. It is heartbreaking to watch a puppy fade, and even though you're up 24 hours with the puppy, doing everything you can for it and making frantic trips to the emergency vet, you watch it slowly die before your eyes. Or to have a puppy born with its intestines on the outside. Or to have your whole litter get sick with something like Parvo and it costs $50,000 to care for them at the vet and they still die. Or to have your dam have complications during whelp and you have to rush her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night for an emergency c-section, and be in danger of losing not only the litter but your dam, too.

And even if everything goes right, as a breeder you have to spend 24/7 within arm's reach of the puppies, day and night, getting very little sleep, for their first three weeks. If you're lucky there are two of you who can split duties, but even then you can forget about having a life for a while. What happens if your dam rolls over and smothers one in the middle of the night? What happens if they get too cold, or too hot? They are extremely fragile the first three weeks. What if your dam gets mastitis and can't nurse her puppies? What if your dam freaks out from calcium deficit, or turns on her own puppies, or gets pyometra or another infection from failing to eject afterbirth?

Even when everything goes right it's time consuming. We take temperatures twice a day, and take the dam's temperature daily. We weigh them and track them every day. We have to make sure that the smallest one is getting enough to eat. We are _constantly_ washing and changing bedding, multiple times a day, as puppies simply poop and pee _everywhere_. You hope the dam keeps the whelping box clean, but they don't always. You have to repeatedly clean and bathe your dam in the beginning, too, as well as take her out multiple times a day, feed her multiple times a day as much as she will eat because she needs as many calories as you can force into her. Sometimes you have to tube feed neonatal puppies, meaning sticking a tube down their throats into their stomachs and put food in through the tube. Sometimes you have to supplement puppies, and make a complicated formula with all sorts of hard to find ingredients. We have to trim their nails every other day starting on Day 3. Then you have to start potty training them. If mom isn't good at cleaning them you have to clean and potty all the puppies (neonatal puppies can't eliminate on their own; they need their mother's stimulation to be able to go).

Proper development is important, so starting as young as three days old we start working with them, beginning with early scent introduction and early neurological stimulation. We do this daily with each puppy. As they grow, open their eyes, and become more mobile, we have to change their environment every couple days to continually stimulate the puppies with new challenges. We have to expand their living area several times. We have to constantly change the toys and challenges in their environment, like every couple days so that they keep developing and become confident, capable dogs. Eventually, you have to start weaning them and making gruel for them, and make sure they all get enough to eat. Plus, at first they practically bathe in it, so you are constantly cleaning up to a dozen puppies each time they eat. LOL! You have to give them obstacle courses and things to explore. Then you have to start potty training them, which involves lots of cleaning of poop from everywhere, hopefully mostly the litter box you have to buy/make and keep fresh litter in it. And by that time they are making a mess of their entire area, so you are constantly cleaning it and sanitizing it.

Eventually, you have to get all those puppies outside to start experiencing the world. You have to watch them every second. And then we take them on "adventure walks," where we lead them through the "world," and force them to solve problems, get over and around obstacles, learn to follow human beings, and gain confidence in the world. Also, we do things like temperament testing, which takes two entire long days with each litter, and requires setting up a sanitary environment somewhere where they have never been, with various controlled situations for temperament testing. We crate train them. We start to housebreak them. We teach them a basic recall. I mean, imagine doing that with one puppy, then imagine doing it with 8-10 puppies. It's chaos! LOL! We also start to socialize them by taking them for car rides (and an expensive trip to the vet), having them meet safe animals, try to get their little feet on every conceivable surface, and have them meet as many different people as possible, all while trying to keep them healthy and safe from Parvo and other disease.

And then, if everything has gone right, you'll get to the day when you say goodbye to them. It takes ALL DAY. We educate every buyer. We have lots of paperwork to do. We microchip every puppy. We vaccinate them all. We register them with the AKC. We prepare "puppy packets" for every buyer, with everything about their own puppy, a wealth of information for rearing their puppy, all the records they need, photos, pedigrees, nomographs, vaccine records, food, toys, a blanket that smells like mom and their siblings, and a million other details. You have to answer questions, and buyers have a million questions.

And then they're gone, and it's time to put everything away, clean everything up, and get back to normal life. But at first you're getting almost daily calls from multiple puppy buyers. Is this normal? How much should I feed? Is my puppy too fat/thin? My puppy wants to eat poop! Or sticks. Or pebbles. Or socks. She screams in the crate. He won't come when I call. He's going to the bathroom everywhere in the house. She's biting my daughter. She doesn't want to cuddle with me. We're not getting any sleep. I'm overwhelmed and want to return the puppy (I can't tell you how often we get people frantic because they thought they were getting a plug and play cute toy rather than an infant of a predator species that doesn't speak English or know what it is supposed to do in a human environment).

Meanwhile, your dam is blowing her coat and there is dog hair everywhere. Her body has gone through a lot of trauma, and you have to nurture her back to normal health, and watch for complications even after the puppies are gone.

Finally, about a month after you send the puppies home, you start to get some peaceful days. And if you're lucky, you'll get pictures of some of those puppies from proud and beaming owners. More often, you think about the puppies often and wonder how they're doing, and you just have to trust that you've chosen homes well, and that they are all in happy, healthy, productive environments, and that you didn't make any mistakes in placing them. Because when you breed and create these precious little lives, your most solemn responsibility is to make sure they go to homes where they can have the biggest little lives they can possibly have. And if you place them in a home that beats them, or neglects them, or otherwise mistreats or maltreats them, you know that you've sentenced that innocent little soul to a decade or more of torture and abuse, and there is nothing in the world you can do about it. You just have to live with that knowledge.

Gosh, I didn't even get into all the stuff that goes on pre-whelp, before the puppies are even born or conceived. The literal hundreds of inquiries you have to manage and research. Choosing a stud. Getting health clearances. Doing the deed I don't think we have ever just put two dogs in the back yard and let nature take its course. We have medical tests. Often our stud is somewhere else in the country and we have to ship semen and get the timing just right. There is progesterone testing every other day. Figuring out when they ovulate. Making vet appointments for insemination. The insemination (usually two; usually transcervical, occasionally surgical). Ultrasound to confirm pregnancy. Pre-whelp vet appointments. Pre-whelp x-rays (in our case) to count puppies. There are a ton of supplies to buy. You have to prepare the whelping environment. There are planned c-sections and emergency c-sections. And if everything goes right, you are up literally all night long whelping puppies, which is after spending a restless night with your bitch in Stage I labor.

Well, I think I've said enough. LOL! I'll be surprised if anyone has read this far.

Breeding is not for the faint of heart, as so many things can go wrong, and do. And even if everything goes right, it is a long, exhausting process that begins well before birth and lasts until well after the puppies go to their homes.

Any smart person would be with your daughter on this. Clearly, Theresa and I are not smart!


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Wow, just wow.. Thank you Dana for taking the time to write that all out for us. I read every word too and digested it all. I still have a hard time comprehending just how much time you spend to have a litter. It is just mind boggling when you think about all the time and stress involved to be a breeder.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> *Well, I think I've said enough. LOL! I'll be surprised if anyone has read this far.*
> 
> Breeding is not for the faint of heart, as so many things can go wrong, and do. And even if everything goes right, it is a long, exhausting process that begins well before birth and lasts until well after the puppies go to their homes.
> 
> Any smart person would be with your daughter on this. Clearly, Theresa and I are not smart!


I'd be surprised if anyone DIDN'T read that. It's fantastic to hear about it all, so many people are like "Hey, I have a girl dog, you have boy dog. I like puppies, you like puppies...lets make puppies!" With no thought to anything else. People need to hear it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

First puppy at 11:13 a.m. It's a girl. She's small, only 13 oz., but she _immediately_ began nursing. She came out without her sac or placenta. Hopeful the next puppy pushes that stuff out.

Here's a 12-second video of her first food.









October 12, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy No. 2: 11:43 a.m. Boy. 1 lb. 2.5 oz. He's a good sized one.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Woah, they're coming fast now.

Puppy No. 3: 11:53 a.m., just 10 minutes after the last one. Female. 1 lb. 1 oz.

Good girl, Summer! Good girl, Theresa!

Since Theresa is whelping this litter by herself unless she runs into trouble, I have nothing to do but wait like a nervous father. And I _am _nervous! LOL!


----------



## unpublishable (Dec 29, 2021)

I’m following and cheering both of you on for healthy and successful days ahead.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Three puppies so far, and Summer is being a fastidious and doting mama. 

Here's a link to an 18-second short video: Short video of three brand new puppies so far.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks so much for sharing this with us! This is just the happy distraction I needed today and likely the closest I will ever come to this experience.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy No. 4: 12:41 p.m. Female. 14.5 oz.

So far, 3 girls and 1 boy. Keep popping out those girls, Summer!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy No. 5: 12:58 p.m. Male. Tiny. 12.5 oz.

These are two of the smallest puppies we have ever had.


----------



## girlwiththegolden (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow, this is awesome! Thanks so much for sharing and congratulations to you and momma Summer on the beautiful pups!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy No. 6: Stillborn male. 2:05 p.m. Buried on our property. Very sad. 😭

Theresa worked on him for quite a while trying to bring him around, but he never breathed, never had a heartbeat. He was breech, with the cord wrapped all around him. He was gone before he ever came out.

I hate this part of breeding.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy No. 7: 2:58 p.m. Boy. 1 lb. 2.5 oz.

Thank goodness this one is alive and healthy.

3 boys, 3 girls so far. Come on, Summer, give us more girls!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy No. 8: 3:32 p.m. Boy. 15.5 oz.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy No. 9: 4:58 p.m., Stillborn girl. 

That's all of them.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Summer has a litter on the ground! She has seven Redford puppies, 3 girls and 4 boys. Mama and pups are healthy, and Summer is a doting first-time mother. Theresa whelped them all by herself, and she is more exhausted than Summer, I think. 

Here's the pedigree, if K9data will load. Pedigree: Redford x Summer

There were two more puppies, a boy and a girl, who were stillborn, and who are now buried on our property. The first of many animals to eventually be there, I'm sure. And me, too, if I'm lucky, but not too quickly I hope. Theresa and I are both traumatized by the stillborn puppies. She tried everything to bring them back, but it didn't work. They were each the last one in their horn, and they were fully formed. We don't yet know why they were stillborn. Breeding is not for the faint of heart.


















The puppy cam will be up tomorrow, and I will post a link in this thread. 

We are thankful to have a civilized dog, who whelped her litter in the daytime, for once. That's a huge blessing.


----------



## Molly421 (4 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> Miracle of life and all, right? But breeding is not for the faint of heart. If you do it, I suggest you get a mentor, first.
> 
> So many things can (and do) go wrong. It is heartbreaking to watch a puppy fade, and even though you're up 24 hours with the puppy, doing everything you can for it and making frantic trips to the emergency vet, you watch it slowly die before your eyes. Or to have a puppy born with its intestines on the outside. Or to have your whole litter get sick with something like Parvo and it costs $50,000 to care for them at the vet and they still die. Or to have your dam have complications during whelp and you have to rush her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night for an emergency c-section, and be in danger of losing not only the litter but your dam, too.
> 
> ...


Not only did I read to the end, and read it again, but my husband actually read it too! Thank you so much for taking the time to share this information! I was so worried that we haven’t heard from the Breeder since the pups were born (10 days ago), but now I completely understand why. Even though this will be our 4th Golden, your post has taught me more than I’ve learned I’ve the past 20+ years from Breeders! Thank you!


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Thank you so much for sharing! So sorry for the stillborns; how heartbreaking for both of you (and Summer). Lovely photo of Summer with her babies; can't wait for the camera. Hope you both have a nice dinner and easy, restful night 🤗


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Congratulations and thank you for sharing. Best of luck for the future days ahead. I know you will be overwhelmed. Good job Summer.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Thank you again Dana for taking all this time to share with all of us the process, pics and even video clips. I am so sorry to hear of the 2 pups that didn't make it. Summer looks like a wonderful Mom..


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow, Dana! It was super kind and thoughtful of you to document this on the forum and include such an in depth look at the whole process. This is as close to an actual whelping as many of us will ever get. I bet all of us who were following along have new insight and even more respect for all the ethical reputable breeders that preserve this breed so the rest of us can enjoy them. I think we all shared in the heartbreak of losing the 2 stillborn little ones. It sounds like Theresa did a fantastic job and Summer is a great mom to her pups. Congrats and thanks!


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

I would imagine you have 10 rimes as many homes as you do puppies so when are the homes actually picked out? That has to be really tough to do. I know if I was on a list and found out 2 puppies did not make it I would be heartbroken thinking that might have been mine. Just to add that much more stress to being a breeder. 😢


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JerseyChris said:


> I would imagine you have 10 rimes as many homes as you do puppies so when are the homes actually picked out? That has to be really tough to do. I know if I was on a list and found out 2 puppies did not make it I would be heartbroken thinking that might have been mine. Just to add that much more stress to being a breeder. 😢


Very good question. I don't know how other breeders do it, but this is how we do it. I'm sure there are better ways.

It's more than 10 times, actually. We start by collecting questionnaires from interested people. On the strength (or weakness) of the questionnaires, alone, we weed out a bunch of them right away. The remainder stay in our pool until we have a breeding. Once we do the ultrasound to get an idea of how many pups we might have, we make a big cut to weed it down to a core group. By the time the puppies are born we cut it down even further, to a smaller group of potential buyers, and we tell them they are in that group but that we won't know for sure until the puppies are on the ground and we see what we have. It's still more than the number of puppies we were expecting. So that's where we are with this litter.

Of course, two were stillborn, so that makes it harder for those remaining. But up until now we haven't promised a puppy to anyone. We now know the sexes we have, so we can do further weeding. Like, we have three girls, and we will likely keep one, so that's two to place. But we have more than two on the remaining list who have said their preference is a girl. So this morning we decided who is getting the girls. Same process with the boys, except that we haven't done that yet, but will within the next few days. The best chance to remain in the mix are the people who said they'd be happy with a boy or a girl. In any case, we have a tentative final list as of now, though there are still some decisions to be made about the boys.

By the time the puppies are three weeks old, when they are pretty much out of the woods and we're confident in the number of pups we'll have, we'll make the final-final decisions, if there are any left to be made. People will know they are getting a puppy, they just won't know which one. But they all watch the puppy cam and have their favorites, which they usually lobby us about, and which we pretty much ignore. LOL. We don't make final decisions on who gets which puppy until we do temperament testing. Then we tell folks which puppy is theirs, and they can focus on that puppy on the cam until gotcha day.

Today, we are emailing to inform those who are not getting a puppy this time, and we are referring them to a friend who is having a litter and says she would like us to send our folks her way. If we know of other litters coming up, we'll point them in those directions. We try not to leave them hanging when we can avoid it. We try to steer them to a good breeder with an upcoming litter if we can.

And that's it.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Dana, Just when you had us all convinced here that breeding was easy. LOL 😝 . This is just one more facet on not only how hard breeding is mentally and physically but now the emotional part of having to tell the potential buyers that after the long wait they are not getting a puppy.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!! I'm so sorry about the two angel babies. Hopefully the rest thrive and grow quickly!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you, absolutely fascinating read, even for someone who isn't even considering becoming a breeder


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just catching up on what happened. I'm so sorry about the two who died. So heartbreaking. But I am very happy that you have seven healthy pups. And I'm exhausted just reading what you now have ahead of you! I know it is a labour of love, though.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JerseyChris said:


> Dana, Just when you had us all convinced here that breeding was easy. LOL 😝 . This is just one more facet on not only how hard breeding is mentally and physically but now the emotional part of having to tell the potential buyers that after the long wait they are not getting a puppy.


Honestly, for us, the harder, more emotional part was losing the two puppies. And wondering if there is something we could have done. Blaming ourselves. Grieving the pups. Working on them and trying to bring them back to life and failing. Burying them on the property. It's absolutely heartbreaking.

Telling people that they're not getting a puppy, when they knew all along that might be the case, is not nearly as hard, especially since we do try to find other litters for them when we can.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you for posting this thread! It's so interesting to learn about all that goes into breeding! Just curious, with all the money you spend on vet bills, testing, shows, etc, do you even make a profit? I'm sure you do it more for the breed than the money but I hope you at least get your money back for all you put into it! Since you are keeping 1, that would only leave 6 to sell. I have seen people post before about how the breeder must be making a ton of money because they charge x amount for a puppy, but I don't think they take in to account how much is costs.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> Honestly, for us, the harder, more emotional part was losing the two puppies. And wondering if there is something we could have done. Blaming ourselves. Grieving the pups. Working on them and trying to bring them back to life and failing. Burying them on the property. It's absolutely heartbreaking.


Agree, I could not imagine how hard that is to go through. But with your experience and knowledge I am sure there would not have been a different outcome with anyone else. Still heart breaking for sure.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

bsc095 said:


> Thank you for posting this thread! It's so interesting to learn about all that goes into breeding! Just curious, with all the money you spend on vet bills, testing, shows, etc, do you even make a profit? I'm sure you do it more for the breed than the money but I hope you at least get your money back for all you put into it! Since you are keeping 1, that would only leave 6 to sell. I have seen people post before about how the breeder must be making a ton of money because they charge x amount for a puppy, but I don't think they take in to account how much is costs.


You may have seen me post something I've said many times, which is: "This is not a business, and you are not a customer."

Frankly, I have no idea if we ever make a profit. We don't even track all the costs of our dogs. We consider it a hobby and a passion, not a business. But I suppose profit depends on how you measure it. If you just count pregnancy costs, rearing costs and stud fee, we probably do, at least with some litters. But if you really want to define profit the way businesses do, then absolutely not. If you just count the costs of showing dogs, we're already under water, much less adding on food, maintenance, bathing and grooming, training, vet bills, health tests and certifications, and all the rest. Someone put together a list of total costs of breeding several years ago, and it has been posted in the GRF a number of times. I remember thinking it was pretty illustrative. I'll just say this: We couldn't make a living off it. 

It's more like trying to mitigate the costs of your drug addiction by selling some of your stash. LOL


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> You may have seen me post something I've said many times, which is: "This is not a business, and you are not a customer."
> 
> Frankly, I have no idea if we ever make a profit. We don't even track all the costs of our dogs. We consider it a hobby and a passion, not a business. But I suppose profit depends on how you measure it. If you just count pregnancy costs, rearing costs and stud fee, we probably do, at least with some litters. But if you really want to define profit the way businesses do, then absolutely not. If you just count the costs of showing dogs, we're already under water, much less adding on food, maintenance, bathing and grooming, training, vet bills, health tests and certifications, and all the rest. Someone put together a list of total costs of breeding several years ago, and it has been posted in the GRF a number of times. I remember thinking it was pretty illustrative. I'll just say this: We couldn't make a living off it.
> 
> It's more like trying to mitigate the costs of your drug addiction by selling some of your stash. LOL


Was this it?




__





puppy pricing






www.cedargoldens.com


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hildae said:


> Was this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if that's the one I was thinking of, but it's pretty good!  Thanks for finding it.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> You may have seen me post something I've said many times, which is: "This is not a business, and you are not a customer."
> 
> Frankly, I have no idea if we ever make a profit. We don't even track all the costs of our dogs. We consider it a hobby and a passion, not a business. But I suppose profit depends on how you measure it. If you just count pregnancy costs, rearing costs and stud fee, we probably do, at least with some litters. But if you really want to define profit the way businesses do, then absolutely not. If you just count the costs of showing dogs, we're already under water, much less adding on food, maintenance, bathing and grooming, training, vet bills, health tests and certifications, and all the rest. Someone put together a list of total costs of breeding several years ago, and it has been posted in the GRF a number of times. I remember thinking it was pretty illustrative. I'll just say this: We couldn't make a living off it.
> 
> It's more like trying to mitigate the costs of your drug addiction by selling some of your stash. LOL


When I was racing, we always we figured it was a great way to make a small fortune.....if you started with a large one. Our goal was to win enough money to minimize our expenses. I figure breeding is kind of like that....


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Excited to watch this litter grow! Dana, you always do such a good job of explaining things. Thank you for that! I hope Theresa and Summer are getting some rest between care.


----------



## JoyLev (5 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> Miracle of life and all, right? But breeding is not for the faint of heart. If you do it, I suggest you get a mentor, first.
> 
> So many things can (and do) go wrong. It is heartbreaking to watch a puppy fade, and even though you're up 24 hours with the puppy, doing everything you can for it and making frantic trips to the emergency vet, you watch it slowly die before your eyes. Or to have a puppy born with its intestines on the outside. Or to have your whole litter get sick with something like Parvo and it costs $50,000 to care for them at the vet and they still die. Or to have your dam have complications during whelp and you have to rush her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night for an emergency c-section, and be in danger of losing not only the litter but your dam, too.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this detailed reply! It does give me lots to think about. I remember mixed experiences with my family dog having puppies (including at least one stillborn pup) when I was a kid, but my parents were way more "hands off" than you are. A friend of mine is what would be described as an occasional "back yard breeder" of her two goldens (they are healthy and good tempered dogs and have produced several litters of seemingly healthy puppies, but I doubt she has done clearances on them, etc.) and I've watched the amount of work she puts into them. As she has her own two dogs she doesn't have to worry about arranging a stud, timing, and all that stuff, but it's still quite a lot. (Before everyone jumps on her, I would add that she isn't in it for the money, charges minimal prices, and just tries to connect puppies with good homes that might not be able to afford a real breeder). Anyway, I think she may be blissfully unaware of a lot of the potential complications you raise because her female has had three big healthy litters with no problem. I'm grateful to you for pointing out all the other things that can arise! Best wishes for continuing good health for Summer and her puppies, and thank you again for your time, especially when you are so busy.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We weigh each puppy every day, and track it on this high tech legal pad. Weights are in pounds and ounces. For instance, "1.2" means 1 lb., 2 oz., not 1.2 lbs. However, "15.5" means 15 1/2 oz., not 15.5 lbs. LOL. Yes, it's a weird system, but we understand it.

Here, the puppies are gaining weight every day, which is great. For instance, Hot Pink, the first one, went from 13.5 oz to 15 oz to 1 lb. 1oz.

Our biggest gainers (red and gray are tied) gained 4.5 oz. in two days. Our lowest gainer (black) gained only 2 oz. in two days, so we'll make sure he gets extra nipple time, even though that's still a perfectly acceptable rate of gain.

Theresa has nicknamed black "Backwards Jack" because he always falls off the pile and winds up backwards with his butt near the nipples and his head far away. LOL! 









Hot Pink, Pink, and Purple are the girls. The rest are boys.

Puppy cam will be up later today, I'm told.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations on your litter... and thank you for sharing so much of your experiences with us...


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

Big congrats and thanks for the detailed posts, it’s been a very interesting read. Really helps us appreciate what breeders go through!
So sorry for the loss of two of your pups, must be so difficult to deal with. Hope the others continue to go from strength to strength!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The puppy cam is now up, at least in its basic format. We'll tweak it later, but here's the link:









Puppy Cam


Puppy Cam #caughtonNestCam




video.nest.com





In case you lose it, I've also pasted the link in the first post in this thread. Enjoy.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you for detailing this experience and congratulations to you, Theresa, and Summer. I'm so sorry for the loss of the two puppies, how heartbreaking.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> The puppy cam is now up, at least in its basic format. We'll tweak it later, but here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you once again for setting up the puppy cam! Summer is a lovely mom, and those little puppy "nuggets" with their full tummies are just the sweetest things; am looking forward to checking in on them regularly and watching their growth and development!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I love the puppy cam. I hope I am not the only one who feels the obsessive need to count puppies every time I go on like it's somehow my responsibility. Maybe I need a phone number just in case😂.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I counted also. Lol

Thanks, Dana. I break into a big smile when I’m watching them.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Just returned from holiday and saw this post. Now have my fix of compulsive viewing. Thank you so much for the information and chance to watch.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love being able to pop in and see the pups. It's a sleeping pile right now, but I got a little stretch out of one. Thanks for giving us the glimpse into this world again.


----------



## Ruthalaska (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for the puppy cam and sharing Summer and her babies with us! We are loving all the puppy cuteness, of course, as well as this amazing window into all the work, love, and care that goes into breeding and raising tiny puppies. My kids are obsessed with puppy cam, and I'm not far behind! It's just lovely. Thank you & hugs & pets for Summer and all the pups!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone see Theresa trimming the puppies' nails today? We start at Day 3 of life, and do it every other day. This helps keep mama's nipples from getting all cut up and her developing mastitis or another infection.

Yesterday, Summer got a bath and blow dried, whereupon she immediately ran and jumped in the pond, and we had to blow dry her again. Grrr...


----------



## girlwiththegolden (Dec 6, 2021)

love the puppy cam! i just tuned in for a few mins and saw:
1. a puppy (couldn't tell which one) very cutely slide off of a puppy pile and plop on the ground
2. miss hot pink, who was sleeping all by herself, army crawling towards a puppy pile of her siblings and snuggling in
3. mister lime green army crawling over to mister black and snuggling. lime green is a fast crawler!
3. Summer walking by every minute or so to check on her pups and hopping back out of the pen once everything seemed fine
puppies are so cute and entertaining! you're awesome for putting this up for your puppy families (and us!) to see


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

cwag said:


> I love the puppy cam. I hope I am not the only one who feels the obsessive need to count puppies every time I go on like it's somehow my responsibility. Maybe I need a phone number just in case😂.


It's even more stressful here in Australia with the time difference. I'm on "night watch" and puppy counting is a bit difficult.
PS. what a lovely mother Summer is


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Today, Summer wanted to take a little break from puppy duty, so we let her go out into the front yard to hang out with a few of the gang, in case people wonder why she wasn't in the box for a while.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Love the puppy cam. Thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, I just caught a lovely moment. Pups were sleeping in piles around the box and Summer came in. One of you helped her lie down in the best position to attract the puppy noses over to feed. And sure enough, they all started to wake and move over to her (one had a little tumble over her tail but was rescued by the trusty human). Now they're all happily eating. It's cool watching how they all find a spot - despite no sight and wobbly legs. One had to go up and down the whole row before finally being able to nose in and get a spot. Perseverance!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

For those who are confused, I am Theresa's wife, not her husband. I mention this because someone just wrote to Theresa commenting on this thread, and referred to me as her husband. Even though it's several years old, here is a photo of the two of us that I really like (we were on a cruise ship to Alaska -- great memories). Theresa is the redhead and I am the blonde.










And here's a wedding photo:











Now you know. Same sex marriages are getting more and more common. And I know multiple other lesbian couples who are Golden breeders. Two here in California. So, you'd best get used to it and not assume things when you're writing/talking/texting with breeders.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

And here's me strangling a puppy (not really).


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

And here's me being strangled by my first show dog, Charlie.










See? Not husband. Wife.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> For those who are confused, I am Theresa's wife, not her husband. I mention this because someone just wrote to Theresa commenting on this thread, and referred to me as her husband.


I am certain is was a simple mistake, those of us involved in the dog world are very well used it and it is super common to see now a days. I feel like a creeper looking at the puppy cam but I love to see them grow up.. How are they doing?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JerseyChris said:


> I am certain is was a simple mistake, those of us involved in the dog world are very well used it and it is super common to see now a days. I feel like a creeper looking at the puppy cam but I love to see them grow up.. How are they doing?


I know it was just a mistake, or, rather, an assumption. But it's one that kind of bothers me. Unfortunately, I have one of those names that fits with either a girl or a boy. So I'm making a friendly statement to avoid it in the future. 

The puppies are doing GREAT. I'm going to post an update later today, with photos.  This is the end of their first week of life. Tomorrow they will be one week old. And boy have they all become little porkers!


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> The puppies are doing GREAT. I'm going to post an update later today, with photos.  This is the end of their first week of life. Tomorrow they will be one week old. And boy have they all become little porkers!


We've been calling them "little taters" because they all look like potatoes 🤣 THANK YOU for doing the puppy cam; it's a highlight in our household 💜


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

An informational sign has been temporarily added to the Puppy Cam. Here's a photo of it. It shows the collar colors, gender, and weight of each puppy as of today's date.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MushyB said:


> We've been calling them "little taters" because they all look like potatoes 🤣 THANK YOU for doing the puppy cam; it's a highlight in our household 💜


I know, right?  I call them "potatoes with legs" at this stage. LOL!  Soon enough they'll be four times their current size and romping all over the puppy room.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> I know, right?  I call them "potatoes with legs" at this stage. LOL!  Soon enough they'll be four times their current size and romping all over the puppy room.


Also could call them "Tater Tots"!


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> I know it was just a mistake, or, rather, an assumption. But it's one that kind of bothers me. Unfortunately, I have one of those names that fits with either a girl or a boy. So I'm making a friendly statement to avoid it in the future.
> 
> The puppies are doing GREAT. I'm going to post an update later today, with photos.  This is the end of their first week of life. Tomorrow they will be one week old. And boy have they all become little porkers!


It's an easy mistake. I was a member of a cavalier forum years ago .. the chief moderator was retired vet, Pat. My older sister is Pat so i assumed Pat was female. Lots of new members assumed male. 

Names can be tricky.

And yes, Pat was female


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Summer takes a little break from puppies to hang with some of the gang. The puppies are 1 week old, today, and doing great.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Gosh, they are all gorgeous! Summer looks like she's really enjoying her break from the kids and doing some normal stuff. That's much better than I ever did 1 week post partum!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> For those who are confused, I am Theresa's wife, not her husband. I mention this because someone just wrote to Theresa commenting on this thread, and referred to me as her husband. Even though it's several years old, here is a photo of the two of us that I really like (we were on a cruise ship to Alaska -- great memories). Theresa is the redhead and I am the blonde.
> 
> View attachment 897056
> 
> ...


Y’all look beautiful. My 32 year old son is gay and he says I may have a forever waiting period for the big gay wedding (his words) I’m planning in my head. 😅


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, and I just watched yellow (I think) puppy sleeping off to the side on his own. He did what looked like an Army crawl to the group, then over a couple of puppies, and then he snuggled up beside the little dark puppy. So sweet.


----------



## Clipper's mom (Apr 27, 2019)

I just watched the video of your gang. What spectacularly gorgeous dogs you have. They took my breath away. I am too uninformed to know what to look for to explain why they look so gorgeous to me, so perhaps you will discount my compliment as being made in ignorance. But I can tell that they are way more gorgeous than my own girl, delightful though she is.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Clipper's mom said:


> I just watched the video of your gang. What spectacularly gorgeous dogs you have. They took my breath away. I am too uninformed to know what to look for to explain why they look so gorgeous to me, so perhaps you will discount my compliment as being made in ignorance. But I can tell that they are way more gorgeous than my own girl, delightful though she is.


What a sweet post! Thank you!  Why, yes, my dogs are gorgeous, thankyouverymuch!  We're surrounded by golden gorgeousness every day. Heck, our most beautiful show dogs aren't even in this video, since we let them out in small groups. But let's be real and face facts: all Goldens are equally gorgeous, aren't they? It's one of the great things about our breed. We're all recipients of golden beauty, and I seriously doubt that your girl is one iota less gorgeous than mine or anyone else's. I've never seen a Golden who wasn't a beauty queen/king.  And certainly, every Golden knows surely and completely that they are the most gorgeous one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Their coats are gorgeous. That's what struck me. They are obviously beautiful examples of the breed standard overall, but their coats are just stunning.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

How is Deuce doing? My daughter loves him..


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JerseyChris said:


> How is Deuce doing? My daughter loves him..


Awww, thank you for asking! Your daughter should know that he's watching over most of the other dogs while Summer and the humans are busy with puppies. He's the big uncle to them all, and since the other dogs aren't getting as much attention as usual right now, Deuce is totally doting on them and taking care of them all. It's so sweet.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

I love this


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it possible that some of the puppies are already starting to open their eyes? It sure looked like that a few minutes ago before they all fell asleep!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Macca said:


> Is it possible that some of the puppies are already starting to open their eyes? It sure looked like that a few minutes ago before they all fell asleep!


Not yet, but it won't be too long now.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Is it me or am I the only crazy one that checks on the puppies in the morning?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JerseyChris said:


> Is it me or am I the only crazy one that checks on the puppies in the morning?


Well, you're not the _only_ one...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Nursing your puppies in the middle of the night?

"That's not how this works. That's not how any of this works."


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

looks like one relaxed mama, to too tired to care ? the body language says, whatever.....
I remember that and it wasn't puppies... 😜


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

One week old. This is Purple Girl.










I was trying to weigh puppies when Pink Girl crawled over to me, put her head over my wrist, and promptly fell asleep. I was stuck there for 20 minutes because what kind of monster would I have to be to wake this precious puppy up.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Precious! When Robin sent photos of the puppies from birth forward, early on I saw “pink boy” and I remember thinking “That’s the one.” Well, it turned out she picked between pink and blue boy for me and pink boy ended up being mine. I didn’t have my heart set on it or anything because all of the puppies were beautiful. I just remember thinking that when I saw the photo, so it’s funny he ended up being mine. 

I remember my sister saying, “Get the purple one. He’s always trying to hang himself on the rails and looks like he has a lot of personality!” Lol Turns out Logan has a pretty darn terrific personality himself. 

It’s so nice of you to share all of these. With Logan, it was the first time I got to see a puppy from birth forward in photos and videos and it’s pretty special.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

diane0905 said:


> Precious! When Robin sent photos of the puppies from birth forward, early on I saw “pink boy” and I remember thinking “That’s the one.” Well, it turned out she picked between pink and blue boy for me and pink boy ended up being mine. I didn’t have my heart set on it or anything because all of the puppies were beautiful. I just remember thinking that when I saw the photo, so it’s funny he ended up being mine.
> 
> I remember my sister saying, “Get the purple one. He’s always trying to hang himself on the rails and looks like he has a lot of personality!” Lol Turns out Logan has a pretty darn terrific personality himself.
> 
> It’s so nice of you to share all of these. With Logan, it was the first time I got to see a puppy from birth forward in photos and videos and it’s pretty special.


What a great story!


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> Miracle of life and all, right? But breeding is not for the faint of heart. If you do it, I suggest you get a mentor, first.
> 
> So many things can (and do) go wrong. It is heartbreaking to watch a puppy fade, and even though you're up 24 hours with the puppy, doing everything you can for it and making frantic trips to the emergency vet, you watch it slowly die before your eyes. Or to have a puppy born with its intestines on the outside. Or to have your whole litter get sick with something like Parvo and it costs $50,000 to care for them at the vet and they still die. Or to have your dam have complications during whelp and you have to rush her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night for an emergency c-section, and be in danger of losing not only the litter but your dam, too.
> 
> ...


I read to the end! I’m beyond impressed with your knowledge, patience, and absolute love for your dogs. Wow 🤩


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> Puppy No. 6: Stillborn male. 2:05 p.m. Buried on our property. Very sad. 😭
> 
> Theresa worked on him for quite a while trying to bring him around, but he never breathed, never had a heartbeat. He was breech, with the cord wrapped all around him. He was gone before he ever came out.
> 
> I hate this part of breeding.


♥😢🙏


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> One week old. This is Purple Girl.
> 
> View attachment 897113
> 
> ...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The puppies' eyes are starting to open today.


----------



## Goldengirl76 (May 6, 2020)

I just saw one take a little 💩! I didn’t realize the they could do that this early? Mom came by and cleaned it right up.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Awe, just watched Summer get into the box ohhh so carefully. She moved a few pups so she could lay down.. What a wonderful Mom.. so gentle..


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

They look so much bigger already!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

@Cnith


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

There seems to be a really big puppy in the box today.


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> @Cnith


love the pics! I thought it was a live cam, haha. Still cute though!!  Thank you!


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

Cnith said:


> love the pics! I thought it was a live cam, haha. Still cute though!!  Thank you!


If you go to the beginning of the thread you will find the link to the live cam!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Cnith said:


> love the pics! I thought it was a live cam, haha. Still cute though!!  Thank you!


Live cam is linked in the first post


----------



## NMcCarthy (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you so much for your detailed post from A - Z, including the post farewell after the pups are settled in their new homes. Best wishes to you & Summer!! I do have one question though...some breeders prefer to go for the C-section immediately skipping the "natural birthing" cycle thinking it is the safer option for the mum and the unborn pups. What are your thoughts on this. Thank you.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

NMcCarthy said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed post from A - Z, including the post farewell after the pups are settled in their new homes. Best wishes to you & Summer!! I do have one question though...some breeders prefer to go for the C-section immediately skipping the "natural birthing" cycle thinking it is the safer option for the mum and the unborn pups. What are your thoughts on this. Thank you.


I considered it after losing two puppies in this litter. But (1) surgery is risky, too; (2) if enough breeders do nothing but planned c-sections we could eventually wind up with dogs who can't whelp naturally; and (3) I don't believe that a natural whelp is riskier than surgery, and even if it is, we are always ready for a trip to the emergency vet rather than starting with surgery.

Lots of breeders I know are going straight to planned c-sections, but we're not there. We also think that first day of whelp is important to mom and pups, and a dam coming out of anesthesia isn't very plugged-in to her puppies.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I considered it after losing two puppies in this litter. But (1) surgery is risky, too; (2) if enough breeders do nothing but planned c-sections we could eventually wind up with dogs who can't whelp naturally; and (3) I don't believe that a natural whelp is riskier than surgery, and even if it is, we are always ready for a trip to the emergency vet rather than starting with surgery.
> 
> Lots of breeders I know are going straight to planned c-sections, but we're not there. We also think that first day of whelp is important to mom and pups, and a dam coming out of anesthesia isn't very plugged-in to her puppies.


If a dog has a c section does that affect her ability to have a litter in the future?


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> If a dog has a c section does that affect her ability to have a litter in the future?


It shouldn't unless there was bad scar and it healed bad. But I don't think a breeder would do that.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

I've spent too much time watching these babies - same as I did with Khaleesi's litter a few years back. I'm a bit clueless about what makes a great mother but I've been super impressed by both Khaleesi and Summer ... so calm, attentive and patient. Do you (Dana and Theresa), as breeders, rate one higher than the other? Just interested.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bellbird said:


> I've spent too much time watching these babies - same as I did with Khaleesi's litter a few years back. I'm a bit clueless about what makes a great mother but I've been super impressed by both Khaleesi and Summer ... so calm, attentive and patient. Do you (Dana and Theresa), as breeders, rate one higher than the other? Just interested.


Summer is being a great mom, so far. We are thrilled. This is her first litter, so there is still some discovery to be had, as there are several times of change ahead. How is she when the puppies start to get teeth? Does she wean them appropriately? Does she teach them bite inhibition? Does she play with them? Etc. So far she's doing great. Different from Ziva, but great. Summer doesn't spend as much time with the pups at this age as Ziva did. But they are all fat and happy and clean, and she's doing everything she's supposed to do, so far. It's too early to be able to compare Summer to her grandmother Ziva, and we don't really think in terms of who is a better mom, just whether they do the things they need to do at the times they need to do them. And you know what? It always amazes me that they know just when to make necessary changes. Nature is amazing.

One thing Ziva did that I hope Summer does is that Ziva started to house train her litters, teaching them to go to the bathroom outside. That was awesome, and saved us some nasty poop and pee cleanup. Ziva also played with her puppies when they were outside. Deuce also plays with puppies, mostly by rolling onto his back and letting the puppies climb on him and bite him. Amazingly patient. It's great discovering their behavior with litters. You realize how sophisticated their "society is, and how innately sensitive to the puppies' needs they are, each of them in different ways. It's great to watch. I hope people get to see some of it on the puppy cam as the babies grow.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

What a lovely mama,
Thank you for the amazing insight in to breeding, should be required reading (watching) for all prospective dogs owners


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Cnith said:


> It shouldn't unless there was bad scar and it healed bad. But I don't think a breeder would do that.


I guess I was wondering about the scarring. I know each time you have abdominal surgery (speaking of people here) you develop adhesions and such that make the next surgery more difficult, and I have heard that women who have C sections sometimes need to continue to have them with subsequent births or they risk uterine rupture, so I just wondered if dogs had any restrictions/issues if they had to have a c section.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hildae said:


> I guess I was wondering about the scarring. I know each time you have abdominal surgery (speaking of people here) you develop adhesions and such that make the next surgery more difficult, and I have heard that women who have C sections sometimes need to continue to have them with subsequent births or they risk uterine rupture, so I just wondered if dogs had any restrictions/issues if they had to have a c section.


I posted puppy cams for three of Ziva's litters here. Ziva had a c-section her first litter, and whelped the next two naturally.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I posted puppy cams for three of Ziva's litters here. Ziva had a c-section her first litter, and whelped the next two naturally.


That's good. I have no experience with canine c sections and was just curious if it had any future implications for the dog.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I think question I was going to ask has been answered. Glued to the puppy cam and watching Summer coming and going. Sometimes just poking her head in to see all is okay, I was wondering if she is being directed to do that or if it is a natural instinct. How much she has to be encouraged especially as a new mum. Nature is wonderful, I am in awe.


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

It depends on how they heal. A lot of c sections is not good. But from what I've heard, reputable breeders only have 1 litter per year. Letting mom rest for a hear cycle. IDK if that's true.


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

The puppies look bigger every time I check the camera! They look so huge next to Summer when they're all nursing now. 💗


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tricia said:


> I think question I was going to ask has been answered. Glued to the puppy cam and watching Summer coming and going. Sometimes just poking her head in to see all is okay, I was wondering if she is being directed to do that or if it is a natural instinct. How much she has to be encouraged especially as a new mum. Nature is wonderful, I am in awe.


Great question. What Summer is doing is completely on her own instincts. We monitor to make sure that the puppies are getting enough to eat, and getting pottied often enough, and if so we simply let mama do her thing. Summer will spend hours at a time in the whelping box, and then be out of it for hours at a time, just checking in occasionally, and that is working great so we don't interfere.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

ScoutTheGolden said:


> The puppies look bigger every time I check the camera! They look so huge next to Summer when they're all nursing now. 💗


One of the puppies gained 5 ounces in less than 24 hours. When you realize they weight 2-3 lbs, 5 oz. is a LOT! So yeah, they probably are bigger every time you look! LOL!


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Summer takes a little break from puppies to hang with some of the gang. The puppies are 1 week old, today, and doing great.


The new place looks beautiful, such a lovely green yard! Is there somewhere for the dogs to swim?


----------



## girlwiththegolden (Dec 6, 2021)

checked the camera last night - one adorable tired mama climbed into the box and used a puppy as a pillow for a minute or so before flopping over and falling asleep haha


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We are recommending that our new puppy buyers create a setup for their new puppy that looks something like this:










A crate, an exercise pen, rubber flooring, towels and blankets, and a water dish. 9-week old puppies don't need any more space than this. It keeps them safe and secure, and is small enough to discourage them from eliminating in the space (though they'll do it anyway if you're not quick enough). A very common mistake is giving a new puppy too much room. Puppies are denning animals, and they're fine in smallish spaces.

One thing to be careful of, though, is that from about 8-10 weeks, depending on the puppy, they'll have several days where they can get their jaws and teeth stuck in the mesh of the wire crate and x-pen, so you have to still keep an eye on them. Puppies get frightened if they get stuck and will make a huge racket. The real problem though is that they can injure themselves trying to pull their way out of being stuck. So there are two solutions: (1) keep an eye on them; or (2) use different materials than metal mesh.

For instance, you can use an airline crate. And this plastic toddler fencing works just as well as an x-pen, up to a certain age. They can get stuck in that, too, but it's less likely and the material is softer.










Anyway, we're starting to have these kinds of discussions with puppy buyers.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cool set up! 

They have really grown since the last time I looked. So sweet.


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> We are recommending that our new puppy buyers create a setup for their new puppy that looks something like this:
> 
> View attachment 897283
> 
> ...


How big are the pens? How tall? And how long do they stay in said pen? Meaning till they're 6 mo? Potty trained? I mean I know they're not permanent in the pen. You take them out to potty or play but then? Do you know what I'm saying?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Cnith said:


> How big are the pens? How tall? And how long do they stay in said pen? Meaning till they're 6 mo? Potty trained? I mean I know they're not permanent in the pen. You take them out to potty or play but then? Do you know what I'm saying?


Nope, sorry. What are you saying?

We use an x-pen. The ones we have are 48" tall, so we just use those.

Puppies stay in their enclosures whenever they are not being actively interacted with and watched. As they age and become housebroken, they get more space.

Other than that, no, I don't know what you're saying, sorry.


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> Nope, sorry. What are you saying?
> 
> We use an x-pen. The ones we have are 48" tall, so we just use those.
> 
> ...


 48 in tall by what? L x W? I'm assuming the kennel's entrance/ exit is where the pen starts so I'm not counting that space.

The second question was, they go in there at 8 weeks. Do they stay in the pen {when not being watched/sleeping} until they're 6 mo? A year?

When they're potty trained you said they get more space, but how much more? A couple panels or? I'm trying to configure the set up even though I have no confirmation on any puppy yet.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, boy. There are no hard and fast rules. Every puppy is different.



Cnith said:


> 48 in tall by what? L x W? I'm assuming the kennel's entrance/ exit is where the pen starts so I'm not counting that space.


X-pens are usually 8 panels and come in different heights. I have 48" tall x-pens for my adult dogs, so that's what I use for puppies, too. So the answer _for me _is 48" tall by 8 panels long. It can be any height tall enough to contain the puppy. Of course, if you use a 24" high x-pen, they will get over that in a few weeks, so you can buy one taller or swap out taller ones as the puppy grows.



> The second question was, they go in there at 8 weeks. Do they stay in the pen {when not being watched/sleeping} until they're 6 mo? A year?


Every puppy is different, but they stay in there until they outgrow it. We use this for about the first month, and then we periodically increase the space the puppy has as he grows and as he becomes more housebroken and less chewy, on an as-needed basis. Every puppy is different. There are no hard and fast rules.



> When they're potty trained you said they get more space, but how much more? A couple panels or? I'm trying to configure the set up even though I have no confirmation on any puppy yet.


We don't keep adding panels, which you can't really do anyway. You can hook multiple x-pens together. But you increase space according to the increase in the puppy's size and housebreaking status. The better housebroken they are, the more space they get. If the puppy is reliable and isn't chewing electrical cords and such, he gets the run of the house in our home.

There aren't any hard and fast rules. It's all _ad hoc_. But I'm sure other folks have systems they use, and perhaps they'll talk about their systems, too.[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Our litter is two weeks old. Here are x-rays of the bones of a two-week old puppy. The joints don't even touch yet. And they won't be touching at 9 weeks when the puppies go to their homes. This is why it's important not to force exercise or allow inappropriate exercise at an early age.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

Hello
If you have time to answer a few questions-I was wondering if you start noticing personality traits in puppies this young? Do the puppies instinctively know that Summer is mom? Does Summer react/interact with each puppy the same way? I am enjoying the puppy cam and wanted to thank you for sharing the puppies and Summer.


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Summer's puppies are adorable!!! I just found out about them and the puppy cam and cannot believe that they are this big already! Summer seems like such a sweet mother. All I can say is that whoever the lucky people are to be taking one of these beautiful babies into their family, you are going to be so happy! I love my puppy from Dana, Theresa and of course the super mom, Ziva!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

CharSid said:


> Hello
> If you have time to answer a few questions-I was wondering if you start noticing personality traits in puppies this young?


No, we can't really tell any personality traits this young. But we do notice development. They don't all move forward at the same time, and not all in the same ways. Until their eyes open they're not really aware of their surroundings at all. For instance, they don't even know they have siblings, they just know there are warm things they can cuddle with that are sometimes in the way of the food. They know mom as something big and warm that dispenses milk. But at about two weeks they start to interact with their surroundings a little, and that's fun to watch as one after another discovers that, hey, I have brothers and sisters, and I can bite their faces! LOL! 

We've found that a couple of them are a little more cuddly and interactive with us than the others, so far. Eventually they all will.



> Do the puppies instinctively know that Summer is mom?


Not before two weeks. They just know warmth, and smell, and food. They do know that the big warm food dispenser also licks and cleans them, but that's about it. Both their brains as well as their eyes and ears have to get to the point where they can recognize things in the world and conceive of them. When their eyes first open they still can't really see anything, and there has been insufficient myelination of the nerves in the brain to allow recognition and conception. That starts to come between 2 and 3 weeks, and continues slowly for several weeks as their brains continue to develop. Right now, some of the puppies have begun to recognize mama as a discrete being. This, of courser, is bad for mama as all the puppies come waddling whenever she appears. LOL



> Does Summer react/interact with each puppy the same way?


Yes. She doesn't treat them as individuals. She does know them as individuals, and she counts them every time she comes to the whelping box, but they all get the same treatment at this point. Basically, that means cleaning and pottying them, and making sure they get milk. That's about it at this point.



> I am enjoying the puppy cam and wanted to thank you for sharing the puppies and Summer.


Good! We're super glad you like it! We're getting comments from people all around the world, from China to Europe to Australia. I'm very glad it resonates with people. But be careful, it can be addictive. LOL!


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I am finding the answers to questions so interesting and informative, so thank you for taking the time to give an answer. As for the addiction. I am already a lost cause!! My problem is the time difference. Whilst I am awake the puppies sleep.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

They are starting to look more like puppies than potatoes, now. Eyes open, though they can't really focus yet. Ears opening and they are plainly hearing and responding to sounds now. They're also staggering around like drunken sailors, using their feet and motoring around the whelping box. Pretty soon they will start tryin to climb out, and we'll have to expand their area.


----------



## LéChasse17 (Aug 9, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing this with us, it's been so much fun to watch them grow. I never realized how fast they mature, feels like they were born just yesterday.

Do you have a litter theme?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

LéChasse17 said:


> Do you have a litter theme?


Yeppers. It's the "weather" litter. Chosen by Theresa because of the name she wants to give the puppy we're keeping. Here near the Sacramento River delta, there is a breeze that comes up in the afternoons, especially in summer, called the "delta breeze." So decided that our puppy will be Esquire's Delta Breeze, call name Delta. And to make it fit, she decided the litter theme should be weather generally.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

My god they are the cutest!!! The little stretches they do while sleeping have me gushing at my computer, so darn precious


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

*FYI PUPPIES WILL BE SERVED THEIR FIRST GRUEL TONIGHT AT 6:00 PACIFIC, 9:00 EASTERN.*​
At this initial feeding they usually bathe in it, wear it, sleep in it, and do everything except actually eat it. It's fun to watch. Check the puppy cam at that time for some Wednesday cuteness.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> *FYI PUPPIES WILL BE SERVED THEIR FIRST GRUEL TONIGHT AT 6:00 PACIFIC, 9:00 EASTERN.*​
> At this initial feeding they usually bathe in it, wear it, sleep in it, and do everything except actually eat it. It's fun to watch. Check the puppy cam at that time for some Wednesday cuteness.


Sounds kinda like a 1 yr old kid with their 1st piece of birthday cake.....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I think this is the most fun thread on the whole forum right now......along with the photo contest . I always enjoy a good dog picture.......


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

FurdogDad said:


> I think this is the most fun thread on the whole forum right now......along with the photo contest . I always enjoy a good dog picture.......


certainly is one of my favorites by far. Love all the new toys in the box too.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JerseyChris said:


> certainly is one of my favorites by far. Love all the new toys in the box too.


The pups are three weeks old today. That means that major changes will be coming within the week. For one, we'll be expanding their universe past the whelping box they've lived in their whole lives, and we'll start trying to potty train them with potty boxes. Plus there will be all sorts of new challenges, and toys, and things to interact with. It's gonna be a fun week for Theresa and me (and the puppies!  ).


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay I made in time to watch them get their mush!


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

Me too! Love seeing Summer cleaning up.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Round one is done.


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, so sorry I missed this grand event. Thank you for sharing your babies, and giving us a peek into your world. Summer is what, third or fourth generation that you’ve shared with us?


it’s such a treat to see the cute babies, and so educational to see what goes into raising a litter well. Thanks for your generosity


----------



## LéChasse17 (Aug 9, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Yeppers. It's the "weather" litter. Chosen by Theresa because of the name she wants to give the puppy we're keeping. Here near the Sacramento River delta, there is a breeze that comes up in the afternoons, especially in summer, called the "delta breeze." So decided that our puppy will be Esquire's Delta Breeze, call name Delta. And to make it fit, she decided the litter theme should be weather generally.


What a great theme. And the name🥰, it's so poetic!
I have to admit it's a lot of fun looking at K-9 data and seeing all the clever ways that litter themes are incorporated, (yes I spend way too much time on there, but it's just so cool).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just checked at 8:36 EST. All snoozing with one propped up on the rail. So cute. They made me want to go back to bed. Lol


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing so much valuable information on the whole process.. I am obviously late to this thread and I wish I had not missed so much. But today I have been checking the puppy cam at work (on a split screen).. and all of my colleagues have been looking at it too.. it's a nice break from work and a huge morale booster for us.. 

I had recently lost a colleague on our team who also shared my office (He passed away unexpectedly...) And things were crazy here for a while. I'm also very sorry for the loss of your 2 puppies 😔 Collectively on behalf of all my colleagues, I'd like to say thank you for this puppy cam... I have never seen a bunch of people feel so much better since seeing your puppies 😊


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I had recently lost a colleague on our team who also shared my office (He passed away unexpectedly...)


I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Sankari said:


> Thanks for sharing so much valuable information on the whole process.. I am obviously late to this thread and I wish I had not missed so much. But today I have been checking the puppy cam at work (on a split screen).. and all of my colleagues have been looking at it too.. it's a nice break from work and a huge morale booster for us..
> 
> I had recently lost a colleague on our team who also shared my office (He passed away unexpectedly...) And things were crazy here for a while. I'm also very sorry for the loss of your 2 puppies 😔 Collectively on behalf of all my colleagues, I'd like to say thank you for this puppy cam... I have never seen a bunch of people feel so much better since seeing your puppies 😊


Echoing Chris, I'm sorry for your loss as well. But one thing's for sure, there ain't nothing like a Golden puppy pile to put a smile on folks' faces.....


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

JerseyChris said:


> I am so sorry for your loss..





FurdogDad said:


> Echoing Chris, I'm sorry for your loss as well. But one thing's for sure, there ain't nothing like a Golden puppy pile to put a smile on folks' faces.....


Thank you for your kind words.. 🙏🏽 So thankful to @DanaRuns for this. Our entire team took many coffee breaks infront of a split screen throughout the day since I discovered this. I have shared the link so that they can view it at home when we aren't at work 😅 We will be back tomorrow glued to our split screen


----------



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

I tuned in to the puppy cam and got really worried when I only counted six puppies. I couldn’t find the darkest one (red boy?) anywhere! I finally found him…😅


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The puppies have moved to a bigger apartment. So far, they seem to like it. And they've already peed and pooped in the potty boxes! Woohoo!  Below is a photo. But here's the link again: Puppy Cam








And for the moment, at least, the puppies are listening to Christmas music, which you can hear too.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

It was wonderful to see the transition to the new puppy area. Such happy scenes with everyone chilling out. Even more space to hone their play fighting skills!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

It’s crazy how much they grow so quickly. I wish I lived next door to a reputable breeder. I’d be the happiest volunteer.  I sound like a stalker. Lol


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> It’s crazy how much they grow so quickly. I wish I lived next door to a reputable breeder. I’d be the happiest volunteer.  I sound like a stalker. Lol


I bet I have clicked on the puppy cam more than you.. LOL 😝


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> I bet I have clicked on the puppy cam more than you.. LOL 😝


Probably! I consider this cruel and unusual punishment unless a puppy shows up at my front door. 😅


----------



## Ruthalaska (Sep 15, 2020)

Oh gosh, they are growing up so quickly! I'm having so much fun watching them play today. 

Thank you so much for sharing this all with us, Dana & Theresa! It's just delightful, and educational too.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

How much are the puppies weighing these days? They are so darn cute with their roly-poly waddles. I love watching their interactions with people and the way they have been playing "bitey face" with each other!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Macca said:


> How much are the puppies weighing these days? They are so darn cute with their roly-poly waddles. I love watching their interactions with people and the way they have been playing "bitey face" with each other!


Oh my goodness, they are little porkers! At 4 weeks old, most are between 7 and 8 pounds, and two of them are over 8 pounds. They are eating puppy food now, _and_ mama is still nursing them.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Oh my goodness, they are little porkers! At 4 weeks old, most are between 7 and 8 pounds, and two of them are over 8 pounds. They are eating puppy food now, _and_ mama is still nursing them.
> 
> View attachment 897786


WOW!!! They really do qualify as porkers, but only in the best way! They must be some of the largest you've had at that age. And Summer must be producing some great milk, obviously from the good diet and care she's always been given.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

This may be not really PC, but it's hard not to think that kind of attention to detail and amount of elbow grease required to bring the whole puppy thing to a very successful fruition may just require 2 woman team ?


----------



## JoyLev (5 mo ago)

Wow, I just tuned in and got to see Summer in there with the puppies. It's hard to gauge how big they've gotten until you see them with her. They look like little polar bears trundling around (I guess with longer tails). So fat and cute!!!! Summer's coat looks very healthy as well.


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

They are absolutely adorable!!! It has been so much fun to watch the puppy cam. I have loved this thread too. It has been so informational! Thank. you so much for giving us this opportunity. It's "paws" itively fabulous!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

They are very active this morning. Whenever I need a smile, I check them out. A lot of times they are sleeping, but they are not this morning (8:10 a.m. EST). One had a leg in his mouth and I kept staring to see if it was his own or a sibling’s — it was his sibling’s.


----------



## JoyLev (5 mo ago)

I have a couple of questions, when you get a chance --- what sort of material do you put in their potty boxes? It looks like cat litter -- do the puppies not try to eat it? Did you do anything to teach them to use the boxes? I'm impressed at how relatively clean their pen area looks.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JoyLev said:


> I have a couple of questions, when you get a chance --- what sort of material do you put in their potty boxes? It looks like cat litter -- do the puppies not try to eat it? Did you do anything to teach them to use the boxes? I'm impressed at how relatively clean their pen area looks.


So, there are two things in the potty boxes. First, we put down potty pads. Then on top of them we put a little bit of cat litter; but it's not regular litter it's paper pellets. We used to use a brand called Yesterday's News, but that has been discontinued, so this time we tried So Phresh pellet cat litter. It works well.









It really didn't take any effort at all to get them to go in it. The first time we put it in there, we put them in the potty boxes and kept them there until a few of them had peed and/or pooped, so that the smell of their waste was in there. Since then, they've identified the boxes as where they are supposed to go, and they just do it. It's magical, and happens that way with every litter.

Today we took them outside for the first time, and every one of them immediately peed and pooped outside. We're going to do the best we can to get them kinda-sorta house trained before we send them to their homes.


----------



## JoyLev (5 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> So, there are two things in the potty boxes. First, we put down potty pads. Then on top of them we put a little bit of cat litter; but it's not regular litter it's paper pellets. We used to use a brand called Yesterday's News, but that has been discontinued, so this time we tried So Phresh pellet cat litter. It works well.
> 
> View attachment 897860
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to give such a detailed reply!


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Oops! Looks like someone escaped. Time to raise the barrier, lol!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Golden State Mom said:


> Oops! Looks like someone escaped. Time to raise the barrier, lol!


Yup, that's the sign. LOL! Now the problem is that Summer can't get in and out without assistance. Hmmm...


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

DanaRuns said:


> Yup, that's the sign. LOL! Now the problem is that Summer can't get in and out without assistance. Hmmm...



Who knew it could get so complicated? Well, of course, anyone who’s done this before… what has worked in the past?


maybe a step on the outside so she can get in, and a lowering of the gate to let her out?


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

The puppy cam should be part of "Mental health PublicService " 
I came back from grocery shopping, spent about $ 100 more then I planned, feeling stressed and depressed, watched puppies playing, feel much better now  so Thank you @DanaRuns and Summer


----------



## Ruthalaska (Sep 15, 2020)

I see they are crate training themselves -- love it! Also love the confused puppy happily napping in the litter box.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

*JAIL BREAK!!!!*


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> *JAIL BREAK!!!!*


So cute! I was praying the last one would make it.😊


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Puppy power. Determination a trait of the last one over.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

That's amazing team work to get out! 🤣 Reminds me of the days my older brother and I used to be on alternate lookout for when my parents would return while we played computer games when we shouldn't 🤣🤦🏽‍♀️ And also the herculean effort of the last puppy - never wanting to be left behind! Love all their antics 😅😅


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Enjoyed them so much. If you need a smile or two just check into “Puppy Cam”
Hope “Jail Break” goes viral ! Everyone needs a mood lifter now and then 😊


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Uh oh, looks like Teresa has been taken down by a pack of veloci-puppies. Better rescue her before she dies laughing!

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Plus, shes idanger of losing a couple of toes. They have turned into quite the little sharks, haven’t they?


oh, for a whiff of puppy breath….


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Golden State Mom said:


> Plus, shes idanger of losing a couple of toes. They have turned into quite the little sharks, haven’t they?
> 
> 
> oh, for a whiff of puppy breath….


Oh yeah, you can't get in their area with bare feet or socks without war being waged on your toes. LOL! A puppy buyer sat down with them a few days ago and discovered that they make the same attack on crotches, too! 

It's only going to get worse. I'm glad they go home at 9 weeks.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

FYI the puppies have moved to a bigger apartment again. And this time we added an adventure box. At the moment, they are having a blast exploring their new digs.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

What energy!!!! Quite exhausting watching them. They must collapse in a heap soon.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, Mama Summer has begun the disgusting portion of puppy rearing! She is weaning them, and as a part of weaning her puppies she has begun barfing up her food for the puppies to eat. Gross, but completely normal. Except, Summer is getting so terribly thin -- this nursing takes a heavy caloric toll -- so today Theresa gave her "second breakfast" of leftover fried chicken, sausage gravy, potatoes and squash, among other junk, to try to get as many calories into Summer as possible. So did Summer regurgitate her lovely kibble breakfast? Noooooo. She regurgitated the fried chicken, gravy, squash, mashed potatoes, and egg shells.

The puppies love it. 🤮



Ain't raising puppies fun! LOL!


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

Hello
If you have time to answer some questions - do the puppies all play together equally or do you notice that certain puppies gravitate towards each other (such as ones that have the same temperament? ) 
Do you encourage puppies that seem shyer or more aloof to play or explore or is it more of let them do their own thing. 
Have the puppies met other adult dogs? And if they have how does Summer react in that situation? 
I check in a few times a day to watch the puppies they always make me smile and feel happy. Thank you again for sharing your beautiful pups!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, Mama Summer has begun the disgusting portion of puppy rearing! She is weaning them, and as a part of weaning her puppies she has begun barfing up her food for the puppies to eat. Gross, but completely normal. Except, Summer is getting so terribly thin -- this nursing takes a heavy caloric toll -- so today Theresa gave her "second breakfast" of leftover fried chicken, sausage gravy, potatoes and squash, among other junk, to try to get as many calories into Summer as possible. So did Summer regurgitate her lovely kibble breakfast? Noooooo. She regurgitated the fried chicken, gravy, squash, and mashed potatoes.
> 
> The puppies love it. 🤮
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for NOT shooting video of that! I just watched the jailbreak video......it was great! I was rooting for the last little guy and he figured it out.....


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, Mama Summer has begun the disgusting portion of puppy rearing! She is weaning them, and as a part of weaning her puppies she has begun barfing up her food for the puppies to eat. Gross, but completely normal. Except, Summer is getting so terribly thin -- this nursing takes a heavy caloric toll -- so today Theresa gave her "second breakfast" of leftover fried chicken, sausage gravy, potatoes and squash, among other junk, to try to get as many calories into Summer as possible. So did Summer regurgitate her lovely kibble breakfast? Noooooo. She regurgitated the fried chicken, gravy, squash, and mashed potatoes.
> 
> The puppies love it. 🤮
> 
> ...


Aha! I was watching one puppy struggling to chew a decent chunk of something for a good few minutes and was wondering what it got a hold of. Mystery solved! 🤣🤢


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

CharSid said:


> Hello
> If you have time to answer some questions - do the puppies all play together equally or do you notice that certain puppies gravitate towards each other (such as ones that have the same temperament? )


They all play together equally. At first, they aren't even aware of their siblings except as something that is warm or an obstacle to the milk bar. As they develop, the slowly become aware that these other furry lumps are siblings, and they begin to play bitey face and licky face, and then they develop into more and more adventurous play. They don't seem to pair off or anything. One sibling is pretty much as good as another. There will sometimes be one pup they like to gang up on, as even 5 or 6 weeks old we can start to see alpha and omega behavior develop, and they recognize it, too. But mostly they're just equal opportunity players. Whichever puppy is closest is the one that gets the surprise attack. 



> Do you encourage puppies that seem shyer or more aloof to play or explore or is it more of let them do their own thing.


We pretty much let them develop with each other naturally. Puppies develop at different times. A pup that seems shy or withdrawn at 4 weeks could be dominant by 6 weeks, for instance.

However, something you don't see on the puppy cam is when we take them outdoors. And when we do that, I make sure that all the puppies are developing. The slow one or shy one is encouraged to be more adventurous. I have them follow me over obstacles and through terrain that is hard to negotiate, I make them go over things and follow me all around the property, and do whatever I can to expose them to as many challenges as possible. That's especially true for the shyer ones. We want to make sure that even the shyest puppy is confident, can solve problems, and isn't afraid of anything. Being an introvert is fine, although I've never bred a true introvert dog. Every dog is entitled to their comfort zone. But being shy because they are afraid is not okay. We make sure we do everything we can to overcome that. We present them with challenges, we set them up for success, we develop their problem-solving skills, and we give them exercises that increase their confidence. And I do it more with the ones who hang back or seem timid, so that by the time they go to their homes none of them will seem shy or nervous or afraid.

But we don't interfere with playtime or exploring. When they have their own time, they do what they want. If that makes sense.



> Have the puppies met other adult dogs? And if they have how does Summer react in that situation?


They have met our other seven adult dogs and our cat, but they haven't met any "stranger" dogs. We don't expose these little puppies to any outside animals while they're this young.

We're always cautious letting the other dogs near the puppies when we have a first-time mom. Sometimes the mamas can be very protective. But Summer couldn't care less. As far as she's concerned it's one big pack, and her puppies are their puppies. Summer's sister, Splash, isn't that great with the puppies. Splash doesn't really understand them, and they all want to see if they can nurse on her (Ha!), and Splash doesn't dig that. She'll growl at the puppies and correct them, and Summer is absolutely fine with that.

Also, male dogs often don't really like puppies, so we have to be careful of that, but Deuce _loves puppies!!_ He'll lie down and let them crawl all over him and bite him, and he loves it. He's their fun uncle. We call him Funcle Deuce.  Our other males aren't interested in the pups, so they don't interact much. But Summer has no problem with any of them. We kept them out the first three weeks, and after that we slowly introduced them. At 5 weeks, all the dogs and puppies are frolicking out in the yard together, though the indoor puppy pen is for puppies and mama only.

Does all that nonsense answer your questions? I feel like I didn't. But then, both my brain cells are on vacation today.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Thank you for taking the time to answer the question posed by @CharSid.. I thought about alot of similar things too, I didn't really dare to ask for fear you might feel bothered. It's been quite educational to learn, thank you 😊🙏🏽🙏🏽

*It wasn't a bunch of nonsense! I have seen undergrad students in my class really saying a bunch of nonsense - and their excuses were not because they were busy raising puppies! Lots of respect for all you do 🙏🏽


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> They all play together equally. At first, they aren't even aware of their siblings except as something that is warm or an obstacle to the milk bar. As they develop, the slowly become aware that these other furry lumps are siblings, and they begin to play bitey face and licky face, and then they develop into more and more adventurous play. They don't seem to pair off or anything. One sibling is pretty much as good as another. There will sometimes be one pup they like to gang up on, as even 5 or 6 weeks old we can start to see alpha and omega behavior develop, and they recognize it, too. But mostly they're just equal opportunity players. Whichever puppy is closest is the one that gets the surprise attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Your your answers made perfect sense and I really appreciate your taking the time to reply in detail and give explanations. 😀


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> They all play together equally. At first, they aren't even aware of their siblings except as something that is warm or an obstacle to the milk bar. As they develop, the slowly become aware that these other furry lumps are siblings, and they begin to play bitey face and licky face, and then they develop into more and more adventurous play. They don't seem to pair off or anything. One sibling is pretty much as good as another. There will sometimes be one pup they like to gang up on, as even 5 or 6 weeks old we can start to see alpha and omega behavior develop, and they recognize it, too. But mostly they're just equal opportunity players. Whichever puppy is closest is the one that gets the surprise attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DanaRuns said:


> They all play together equally. At first, they aren't even aware of their siblings except as something that is warm or an obstacle to the milk bar. As they develop, the slowly become aware that these other furry lumps are siblings, and they begin to play bitey face and licky face, and then they develop into more and more adventurous play. They don't seem to pair off or anything. One sibling is pretty much as good as another. There will sometimes be one pup they like to gang up on, as even 5 or 6 weeks old we can start to see alpha and omega behavior develop, and they recognize it, too. But mostly they're just equal opportunity players. Whichever puppy is closest is the one that gets the surprise attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> *JAIL BREAK!!!!*


Hilarious! I was so proud of the last one. It took extra to figure out how to get out of there all on its own.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for that long answer to the questions. They were things I had been wondering about when the puppies disappeared for a while, and also when I was watching the interactions between them. So wonderful to think of that big doggie pack.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> FYI the puppies have moved to a bigger apartment again. And this time we added an adventure box. At the moment, they are having a blast exploring their new digs.


Love the "bigger apartment" activity center,
this should be required "watching" for all prospective puppy parents,
Imagine all the puppies but one are gone, and YOU are the replacement for the rest of the litter mates !!! we must be less then satisfying replacement for all the lovely wiggly tails and legs to nibble on.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Loved the answer about the older dogs and the pups. Your story about Funcle Deuce made me smile. Shala's aunt loved her sister's puppies, too. One of my favourite photos was of her lying in the box with the baby pups (and their mum) with a big proud smile on her face, as if to say, look at my pups! It's nice that Summer is so good about letting everyone share the love, too. Sounds like such a nice gang.


----------



## Coco'sHuman (2 mo ago)

Though I am not going to get any of them - this is not stopping me watching the live cam almost everyday, it become a kind of addiction. Thanks for sharing so much information about their first few weeks - learning a lot. The Jailbreak video was awesome !!!


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

A piece of paper fell off the wall ...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Someone criticized me for posting everything about our current litter on social media. This is my response.

We are fairly new breeders, having done this seriously for only about 11 years (yes, that's considered new). Being open is important to us. We don't hide things in our breeding program. We think openness is an honorable trait that more old-school breeders should have. We think presenting all our trials, tribulations, successes and failures on social media only helps us develop a reputation as conscientious, caring, ethical breeders. Whatever is there, is there. Nothing hidden. It's the social media age, and we do it because we can.

We could spend 30 years closely guarding our experiences and letting folks see only what we wat them to, or we can do everything in the light of day, for all to see. We prefer the latter, come what may.

It's a new age, so we are doing certain things in new ways. And we are big believers in openness.

Also, we all benefit when puppy buyers and others see all the work, stress, heartache, love and joy goes into the ethical breeding of dogs. There are so many misconceptions out there, particularly in the PETA animal rights community, and I can't tell you how many folks have said they learned so much from our openness.

So that's it. I get that you do it differently. We don't get a say in how you do it, so you don't get a say in how we do.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for your openness. What on earth is wrong with it? How can any one see anything wrong in it. There is so much to learn and so much of interest which a lot of us would never know.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

@DanaRuns , I am glad you spoke up for your program. You have brought so much joy to so many people. You continue being “you” and scroll past the offender.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

You will always have the negative people that just troll social media just looking to stir the pot. I am sure I can speak for all of us here that we all very much appreciate all you do for the forum and that you take all the time to share with us your experiences. Anyone would be lucky to get a puppy from you


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tricia said:


> Thank you for your openness. What on earth is wrong with it? How can any one see anything wrong in it.


What I was told is that other breeders and show competitors can be pretty terrible people sometimes. There is a lot of backstabbing in the Golden world, where people smile and pretend to be your friend, but work to destroy you behind your back. And if a breeder or show competitor finds anything in your breeding program that they can use against you to harm your reputation, standing, or competitive ability, they will do so. And it can have permanent, lasting effects.

Certainly, it's true that there is a tremendous amount of hostility in the Golden world, just beneath the surface. There is a thin veneer of camaraderie, with many people who profess to be your friend standing ready to slander and defame you whenever and however they can. It often occurs in whisper campaigns, taking place in-person or by phone -- rarely in writing, unless it's anonymous -- where someone will use any negative thing they can discover, twist, or even fabricate, in order to create a chain of condemnation that harms you. It's never done publicly. Usually, the person who is being trashed never even hears about it.

And, in fact, this is true. It is a thing. So I don't discount that. I just figure life is too short to worry about it, and openness will eventually overwhelm whispered (false or twisted) judgments. OTOH, maybe I'm naive. We can all easily observe how effective a sustained campaign of lies can be in these mean and tribal times. So maybe openness is disadvantageous and renders me more susceptible to destructive judgments, but I don't care. I've reached a point in my life where living openly and honestly is simply an ethic for me; something that I feel is best for me to do in my life, regardless of the consequences.

So I'm gonna keep doing what I'm doing. I feel like, if you don't care what people say about you, it's hard to feel harmed, even if there is some harm going on. And I don't care what people say.

I just wanted to respond openly to the criticisms I've received privately, in what felt very much like concern trolling. And now I have.  So now I can go back to rearing my puppies and loving my dogs, and put this nonsense away. For me, openness is the way to go.


----------



## Coco'sHuman (2 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> What I was told is that other breeders and show competitors can be pretty terrible people sometimes. There is a lot of backstabbing in the Golden world, where people smile and pretend to be your friend, but work to destroy you behind your back. And if a breeder or show competitor finds anything in your breeding program that they can use against you to harm your reputation, standing, or competitive ability, they will do so. And it can have permanent, lasting effects.
> 
> Certainly, it's true that there is a tremendous amount of hostility in the Golden world, just beneath the surface. There is a thin veneer of camaraderie, with many people who profess to be your friend standing ready to slander and defame you whenever and however they can. It often occurs in whisper campaigns, taking place in-person or by phone -- rarely in writing, unless it's anonymous -- where someone will use any negative thing they can discover, twist, or even fabricate, in order to create a chain of condemnation that harms you. It's never done publicly. Usually, the person who is being trashed never even hears about it.
> 
> ...


I can sense from your posts, how much were you hurt. It is unfortunate, but it happens in all fields. Be proud that you are following your ethics & core values and take such destructive criticisms as indicator of your success (the more successful people usually get more such things). Keep up the good work - it is really helping the larger community.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Coco'sHuman said:


> I can sense from your posts, how much were you hurt. It is unfortunate, but it happens in all fields. Be proud that you are following your ethics & core values and take such destructive criticisms as indicator of your success (the more successful people usually get more such things). Keep up the good work - it is really helping the larger community.


That's very kind. Thank you.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'm really surprised at all this backlash you're getting @DanaRuns. That's a pity people feel this way to find faults with ethical breeders... Sounds like a bunch of egocentric research scientists backstabbing to be lead/principal author in a scientific paper in a fancy publication 🤦🏽‍♀️ 

Our team has bounced back mentally after the lost of our coworker thanks to this puppy cam because we could talk about it at work and feel better. It was a huge service you inadvertently did for us! Please don't forget this! 🙏🏽 I hope there's more supportive breeders in the community supporting what you have shared with us mere mortals so far..


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Everything is covered in pine needles outside. But one puppy doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I check in to watch the puppies 5 or 6 times a day and they always make me smile. I don’t know if it’s just the times I’ve watched but the top of the slide seems to be a favorite place to be! Love the way they move, leaping and prancing, and tumbling all over each other and playthings in the pen. I can’t see the colors of their collars too well but there are a couple of firecrackers who seem to enjoy pouncing on and chasing their siblings. There is a quiet one too (at least when I jump on to watch) who seems to like to observe and be on the edge of the chaos of playtime - I always find myself looking for him/her ❤
I so enjoy seeing the puppies, thank you for the uplift in my day!


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

The puppy cam is a must-check in our house right now  Last night they were ON FIRE; 3 were wrestling over a chainlink toy (note that there was a 2nd lying ignored by the trio), the same 3 were playing bitey-face/tail/any body part through the triangle toy with carpet (so much funnier than I'm describing) and trying to wake their sleeping siblings, who ignored them. We watched for 15 minutes before it was time to get the kids to bed. Our favorite though, was the red puppy who fell asleep on top of the slide...so adorable! We love their antics! THANK YOU for sharing them with us <3


----------



## Ruthalaska (Sep 15, 2020)

We 💜 puppy cam too! I'll be so sad when they all go to their new homes and we can't watch them anymore. (Easy for me to say since I'm not doing any of the work!) 

Dana, I'm so sad (and surprised) to hear that you are getting criticized for running the puppy cam and sharing the pups' early weeks with us. I could not disagree more. I think this is such an amazing public service you are doing -- the puppy cam itself, plus your posts about all the things you are doing to care for them and give them the best possible start in life, and your willingness to answer questions. As well as the stress relief, laughter, and joy of watching these amazing fluffballs grow up, it's just been so informative. I'd never seen such tiny puppies before. And I've learned so much about whelping, breeding, puppy growth & development, and all the love, care, knowledge, & attention that it takes to do this right. My kids have, too. I have enjoyed this thread and puppy cam so much that I even went back and read through your puppy threads from Kiva and Khaleesi's litters, which were before I joined GRF! 

I hope the naysayers don't get to you. This is amazing. Please have many more litters and allow us all in to share them with you!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

FYI there will be no puppy cam this morning, as the puppies are going to the vet for puppy wellness checks, vaccinations, and microchips. Back this afternoon.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppy cam is back up!

All the puppies are back from the vet, and are healthy and normal. They've been vaxxed and microchipped. (Personally, I wouldn't have done the vax as our nomograph says to vax at 9 and 12 weeks, but that wasn't my decision.) And they frolicked around the property for an hour or so after getting home. Now they're back in their pen, and I hope they sleep.

Boy are they active now. I think I'll give all the puppy buyers this meme to explain what it is they are getting.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Congratulations on the puppies! Sorry about the stillborns. Good luck with them! Sorry im a little late.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you for moving the camera, less poop bins and more puppies  
I found myself trying to look around the corner of my screen, to see the pup out of the picture, pathetic really 
I love how you can tell by their reaction, that something interesting is happening on the outside of enclosure out of the camera reach.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

Hi
You have been so gracious answering all my questions - if you have time to answer a few more….
Does summer know when it’s time to wean the puppies or do you start the process? 
When the puppies leave for their new homes, how do Mama dogs react? Do they look for their puppies? Or are they pretty much over being tied to the puppies?
Do siblings remember each other if they meet again in the future? Do Mama dogs remember their puppies if they meet again in the future? 
Will the pup/puppies you keep for yourself have a closer relationship with Summer than with your other dogs? I have greatly enjoyed watching and learning the whole process through the nest camera and your informative answers to everyone’s questions. 
Thank you!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

CharSid said:


> Hi
> You have been so gracious answering all my questions - if you have time to answer a few more….


Sure! 



> Does summer know when it’s time to wean the puppies or do you start the process?


This is a tough one. Every dam is different. And we _always_ start weaning them at three weeks, which is well before the dam ever does.

With Summer, she's very slow. I get the feeling she'd be happy to nurse them to adulthood. LOL! Even at 7 weeks, she will still let them nurse, which we actually try not to discourage, but she still has lots of milk and a very strong drive, so we let her. However, at 6 weeks, she did start the weaning process herself, which involves her regurgitating her food for the puppies to eat. It looks gross on the camera, but that's how dogs in nature start to wean their pups.

We started with a gruel mixture at 3 weeks of age, and now at 7 weeks the puppies are eating straight kibble, which we moisten a little bit to make it softer, keep them from eating it too fast, and make sure they're getting enough liquids in their diet. So they are already weaned to the point where they will be when we send them to their homes on the 10th and 11th. But after every meal we give them, Summer still wants to get in and nurse them, and often she will both regurgitate food for them _and_ let them nurse, even after they've had their human-fed meal.

Usually, by this time the dam isn't letting them nurse anymore. For one thing they have needle sharp teeth, and it hurts! So usually she will correct them and prevent them from nursing. I'll try to find a video I have of another mama dog who trained her litter really well that the milk bar is permanently closed, and I'll post it because it's fascinating.

I don't understand why Summer continues to allow them to nurse, but she definitely wants to. It's not like she reluctantly tolerates it, like most dams do by this time. As I said, we're not going to make Summer too anxious by discouraging it.



> When the puppies leave for their new homes, how do Mama dogs react? Do they look for their puppies? Or are they pretty much over being tied to the puppies?


We always let the dams watch their babies leave. They meet the new owners and are in the room as they waive goodbye. I think we had one bitch who seemed a little put out for a few hours after they left, but mostly they have zero problems with it, and just go back to their old lives with ease. And we often keep a puppy from the litter, so she has at least one remaining to mother for as long as she feels like it. By 9 weeks, when we send them home, puppies have usually become pack members who are "co-parented" by the other dogs in the pack, so by then mama has started turning over responsibilities.

But the short answer is that they usually aren't bothered in the least. Again, since this is Summer's first litter, and she seems to be really into mothering these puppies, we don't know how she'll react. But she was fine with us taking them away for a 4-hour trip to the vet. And, of course, Summer had no way of knowing that they were ever going to come back, once they left. So...



> Do siblings remember each other if they meet again in the future? Do Mama dogs remember their puppies if they meet again in the future?


This is a great question. The answer is no one really knows for sure, but sometimes it sure seems like it. We've had littermates meet again after a year old, and they go so crazy it's obvious that they recognize their siblings. We've also had it where it feels like two strangers meeting rather than siblings reuniting.

As for the mama dogs, I'll say that for the puppies that remain with us there is always a kind of family recognition, though I don't think mama really considers them her children, as such, when they reach maturity. I don't know if they recognize their kids months or years after the pups go to their homes. Keep in mind these aren't humans. Mothers will mate with their male children, for instance. So it's not a human-like dynamic.

But I've seen obvious recognition between siblings, sometimes after being separated for years. It's amazing. But I've also seen them not seem to recognize each other.

To me, I think they do know their siblings. I mean, they must, because every puppy we place recognizes Theresa and me, and greets us like husbands coming home from war or something. So if they recognize us, they must recognize their siblings, right? Anyway, most of the time it seems like they do, if the absence has been months rather than years.



> Will the pup/puppies you keep for yourself have a closer relationship with Summer than with your other dogs?


I'm not sure it's "closer," but it's definitely "different." And it seems to be true for grandkids, too. For instance, our Ziva is great-grandmother to these puppies. Somehow, she seems to know that. She always seemed to know that Khaleesi was her child, and she seemed to know that Summer was Khaleesi's child. Her relationship with them isn't necessarily "closer" with them that it is for Gibbs or Ruby or other unrelated dogs we have, as Ziva is completely bonded to Gibbs. But when Summer was younger and we brought another puppy into the house, Ziva seemed to caretake for her granddaughter Summer when she didn't do the same thing for the unrelated puppy that we bought. Is that because she recognizes Khaleesi and Summer as "hers"? I really don't know. But it's fascinating to see the difference play out. You watch and think she must know, but then really how can she? It's not like she has a human intellectual capacity.

So, after all this time and watching them all so closely, and seeing the different dynamics at work, all I can say is that I really don't know, but it seems like she does, and that pleases me so that I'm happy to believe it to be true.

Great questions. Hope I did them justice.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Your answers are thoughtful and informative. 
I will miss seeing the puppies! I wish them many happy, healthy, years!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Just curious, this is more "mothering" question then dog breeding, 
Is Summer still letting the pups nurse because it's a relatively small litter ?
would she be a bit less generous if there were 12 pups trying to nurse?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Just curious, this is more "mothering" question then dog breeding,
> Is Summer still letting the pups nurse because it's a relatively small litter ?
> would she be a bit less generous if there were 12 pups trying to nurse?


I don't think 7 pups is a relatively small litter. I think it's pretty average for Goldens. Besides that, no. She seems to be one of those girls who just lets her puppies nurse for a long time, having nothing to do with the number of puppies. Now, that might change in her second and third litters, when she's a more experienced mom. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

The puppies are so cute and big! I hope to breed golden retriever some day! The puppies run around the gate to make sure no one is watching then go pee on the beds LOL.


----------



## JoyLev (5 mo ago)

Thanks so much for leaving the camera up for this long -- what fluffy little butterbombs they are! I have loved seeing how you have changed their environment as they've gotten older, and I greatly appreciate you answering people's questions. You are a good writer - I'm sure I'm not the first one to think you should write a book on the care and breeding of goldens


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

GoldenRetieverL0ver08 said:


> The puppies are so cute and big! I hope to breed golden retriever some day! The puppies run around the gate to make sure no one is watching then go pee on the beds LOL.


What beds???


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JoyLev said:


> Thanks so much for leaving the camera up for this long -- what fluffy little butterbombs they are! I have loved seeing how you have changed their environment as they've gotten older, and I greatly appreciate you answering people's questions. You are a good writer - I'm sure I'm not the first one to think you should write a book on the care and breeding of goldens


LOL! No, you're definitely the first!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Folks, it is December 3rd. The puppy cam will go off December 10th. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> What beds???


The mats or blankets that you have in there. Sorry i didnt really see what they where until today when they were moved.


----------



## Dogsport (Mar 8, 2020)

They are adorable. I could watch it for hours.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Notice: The puppies will be taken out of the cam view for several hours today as we test and evaluate them. But don't worry, they'll be back by about 4:00 p.m. Pacific time today.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> Notice: The puppies will be taken out of the cam view for several hours today as we test and evaluate them. But don't worry, they'll be back by about 4:00 p.m. Pacific time today.
> 
> View attachment 898225


I was just trying to check in on them! Thanks for the heads up. A little sad we only have a few more days to watch their antics, they are a fun bunch!! (just because I'm curious; when do you think you'll be breeding again? Already looking for my next puppy fix )


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MushyB said:


> I was just trying to check in on them! Thanks for the heads up. A little sad we only have a few more days to watch their antics, they are a fun bunch!! (just because I'm curious; when do you think you'll be breeding again? Already looking for my next puppy fix )


I'm a little sad, too. This has been a really fun litter. But I'm keeping one (Pink Girl, whose name is now Delta), so I'll get a whole new kind of fun. 

It might be against the rules for me to say when I'm breeding again. The only thing I can say is, a little too soon, actually. We could use some rest. LOL


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

I wish i could have one of your pups from any litter. You take good care of them and they seem so happy and healthy. To bad im not anywhere near you.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This post...










...is pretty much a conscientious breeder's nightmare situation. It would mean I was a complete failure in choosing a home for this puppy and providing enough advance communication that the puppy buyer knew what she was in for. Clearly, no one talked to this puppy buyer about her experience and what it takes to raise a puppy.

Tomorrow I send each of our puppy buyers a video revealing which puppy they are going to take home. Up until today we haven't told anyone. But now our evaluation and testing are complete, and we spent time assigning puppies to homes, which means going over all their information and previous communications again. I can't imagine placing a puppy with the author of the above post, and if I did I would have to redo everything we do to screen buyers. The fact this person got a puppy is the fault of the breeder, not the buyer.

Anyway, this is the kind of stuff I think about when puppies are about to go home. I dread something like this happening to me.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> This post...
> 
> View attachment 898242
> 
> ...


It traumatized me to read that also. I know there must be so much thought and care that goes into choosing homes and I hope each of yours ends up in a very loving home and they grow up engaged, learning, happy and very much loved.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I have reached the wrong side of 70 yrs and have made the decision that I am too old to cope with a new puppy when Charlie goes. She is 10 now and very active so hopefully I will have a few more years. It is so easy to forget what raising a puppy entails, which is why watching the puppies develop so far has been a total reminder . The energy they have, the need to explore and discover but at the same time all these need to be channeled in a polite and constructive way. I met someone today with her 6month old goldie. The dog was totally out of control and the poor lady couldn't hold her easily. Another case of 'forgetting' what puppies need. 

So, thank you so much for taking the time to run the web cam and answer questions and giving lots of pleasure. I sure will miss tuning in, but wish every little soul a happy home.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Ok: so is the darkest sorta red puppy a boy or a girl? Their antics are so much fun to watch!! That pup seems to have claimed the slide as their domain - we truly love watching these little fur balls, and are going to miss them so much after this weekend (although I'm sure you both are looking forward to things being a bit calmer at home  ).


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

Your puppies are absolutely gorgeous! What a treat to watch them grow.💗💙


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

The puppies are as big as the T-rex now.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MushyB said:


> Ok: so is the darkest sorta red puppy a boy or a girl? Their antics are so much fun to watch!! That pup seems to have claimed the slide as their domain - we truly love watching these little fur balls, and are going to miss them so much after this weekend (although I'm sure you both are looking forward to things being a bit calmer at home  ).


Red puppy is a boy. He's a great puppy. Wonderful temperament, verrrrrry smart, and good conformation. He's a fave.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I too, will really miss checking in on the puppy cam a few times a day. And Dana, I have learned so much from your posts and have enjoyed all the updates and your comments (like the one above) that mention the individual puppies and their characteristics. By now you must be noticing distinct personalities on each one.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

They're always sleeping when I have a chance to check in.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

KellyH said:


> They're always sleeping when I have a chance to check in.


Not at 8.30pm Tasmania time - 2.30am California time ... it's witching hour on steroids. .
Good luck to the new puppy families .. they're going to need it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Macca said:


> I too, will really miss checking in on the puppy cam a few times a day. And Dana, I have learned so much from your posts and have enjoyed all the updates and your comments (like the one above) that mention the individual puppies and their characteristics. By now you must be noticing distinct personalities on each one.


You know, in some ways we see a lot of individual traits. But in other ways they're still unformed and uniform. At 8 weeks, myelination of the neural pathways are yet undeveloped and some nerve fibers remain unconnected, which means their brains and their personalities are still incomplete. So there are traits and characteristics we simply don't see in any of the puppies, but which we know will be there in some form. They all remain blank slates in those respects. But temperament testing does reveal some of them, even though we can't see them "in the wild" yet. It's fascinating, really. And I love watching them develop from potatoes into rich souls.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

KellyH said:


> They're always sleeping when I have a chance to check in.


Well, that's kind of what puppies do. Their sole job is to grow as fast as they can, so they can survive. To do that, they have to eat massive amounts of food and sleep massive numbers of hours. They are growing while they sleep!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, that's kind of what puppies do. Their sole job is to grow as fast as they can, so they can survive. To do that, they have to eat massive amounts of food and sleep massive numbers of hours. They are growing while they sleep!


And they sure are first rate in that growing business! And I think it was just yesterday that I noticed Summer still patiently standing there nursing them. What a bunch of sweethearts they all are!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Macca said:


> And they sure are first rate in that growing business! And I think it was just yesterday that I noticed Summer still patiently standing there nursing them. What a bunch of sweethearts they all are!


Summer has loved nursing them. She's a first time mama, and she really enjoys it. But today she refused them for the first time. She's been nursing them for shorter and shorter periods, and less frequently, lately. She's been cutting them off. But today she just said, "Nope, the milk bar is closed." Today, on exactly their 8-week birthday.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

FYI, today is the last day of the puppy cam. It will be taken down tomorrow, and the puppies will go to their homes. Thanks for watching!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bellbird said:


> Not at 8.30pm Tasmania time - 2.30am California time ... it's witching hour on steroids. .
> Good luck to the new puppy families .. they're going to need it.


I love to know where people are watching the puppy cam from. Tasmania! Very cool.

Where else are people watching?


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> FYI, today is the last day of the puppy cam. It will be taken down tomorrow, and the puppies will go to their homes. Thanks for watching!


Hmm... says it's already gone. Thanks for having it up all these weeks!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

KellyH said:


> Hmm... says it's already gone. Thanks for having it up all these weeks!


Ignore - I refreshed and it popped up!


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

Dana, thank you for sharing the puppies, it's been so much fun to watch them grow!
I'd love to hear more about your process for puppy pickup. It sounds like puppies all go home over the weekend, but do owners come all at once? Do they have scheduled times over Saturday/Sunday to meet with you one on one when they get their puppy? Do they get to meet Summer or any of your other adults? Do they get to see/observe the rest of the litter? Your other thread asked for registered name ideas. Do the families chose a registered name before taking the puppy home? Are they picking from your list, or can they come up with their own name (within the theme, and other constraints)?
Thank you for taking the time to answer so many questions in this thread, it's been an amazing learning experience!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

ScoutTheGolden said:


> Dana, thank you for sharing the puppies, it's been so much fun to watch them grow!
> I'd love to hear more about your process for puppy pickup. It sounds like puppies all go home over the weekend, but do owners come all at once? Do they have scheduled times over Saturday/Sunday to meet with you one on one when they get their puppy? Do they get to meet Summer or any of your other adults? Do they get to see/observe the rest of the litter? Your other thread asked for registered name ideas. Do the families chose a registered name before taking the puppy home? Are they picking from your list, or can they come up with their own name (within the theme, and other constraints)?
> Thank you for taking the time to answer so many questions in this thread, it's been an amazing learning experience!


Lots of good questions! Let's see...

Each puppy buyer is assigned a 2-hour appointment all their own. One buyer at a time. Each buyer gets our full attention, and as much time as they need for questions and discussion of anything and everything about their new puppy. When they arrive they are offered snacks and drinks, and we spend a few moments with chit-chat as they decompress from their drive or flight. Then we get down to business. During that time they fill out all the paperwork, and we register each puppy with the AKC. So they have to have chosen their registered name before they pick up their puppy. All of your fine names and the ones we could think of have already been given to them as suggestions from which they can pick, or they can simply use them as examples for inspiration. So far, one has chosen a name on the list, and the others have not given us their decision yet. We also give them their registration info, as well as microchip info and veterinary info, and we answer questions. We give each buyer a big custom Esquire Goldens sack full of puppy stuff, including a notebook with all records relating to their puppy. That includes photos, photos of the parents, the pedigree, all clearances by the parents, nomograph, vet records, vaccination and microchip records, their puppy's collar, and info on puppy rearing and training. They also get things like a bag of puppy food, blankets with mama's and siblings' scent on them, toys, treats, and other starting out stuff.

We then talk about the first month of having a puppy. We give guidelines, goals, and tips for continuing socialization of their puppy, housebreaking, what to expect of an 8-week puppy, do's and don'ts, the trip home, and various other things. We take time to answer questions. They get to meet and hold and play with their new puppy, and just before they leave we take a photo of their smiling faces and their new puppy before they head out the door.

We do not let them interact with the whole litter, just their own puppy. We are way too busy to have puppy playtime, and we can't monitor it. They will meet mama, because we have her there watching each puppy leave with their new family, but the rest of our dogs are put outside or away. This time in particular we will have all the other dogs crated or sequestered downstairs with the puppies, as it's going to rain all day on Saturday and snow all day on Sunday, so I can't leave them outside. If someone asks, I'll let them say hello to the other dogs, but believe it or not the whole two hours is pretty packed with stuff we have to get done.

I have zero idea what other breeders do. When we have bought puppies from other breeders it's a very quick process, but that's because we're already thoroughly familiar with every aspect of this. I think the last two times we have bought a puppy from another breeder (2 and 9 years ago), we just picked up the puppy at a dog show. For us, we want to give everyone the respect of their own appointment and our full attention, and though that means we're doing this for two full days, we feel better about doing it this way, and I hope the buyers appreciate it, too. We want everyone going into this new adventure to feel positive and confident, and to have a very good first experience with their new family member.

Did I hit on everything you asked about? I hope so. If not, ask again.


----------



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

Thanks so much for sharing the puppy cam with us, Dana! I have really enjoyed watching them grow. I am so impressed by all you and Theresa do to give these sweethearts the best start in life, and I so appreciate your generous responses to all of our questions! You have set the bar very high for my next puppy!


----------



## Coco'sHuman (2 mo ago)

Thanks Dana !! It is one of the very rare opportunities for so much fun filled learning. I can foresee that "_having a live cam on litter_" is going to be a line item for "How to identify the best ethical breeders" in not too far future.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks so much Dana, for sharing the puppy cam and taking the time to answer all the questions. I've learned a lot from all of this!! Just wondering what do you look for when deciding which puppy to keep? Why did you decide to keep pink girl over the other 2?


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

Many thanks Dana and Theresa. I'm going to miss my daily puppy hit.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> FYI, today is the last day of the puppy cam. It will be taken down tomorrow, and the puppies will go to their homes. Thanks for watching!


So happy for the lucky families but we are so going to miss the puppy cam! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

JerseyChris said:


> Wow, just wow.. Thank you Dana for taking the time to write that all out for us. I read every word too and digested it all. I still have a hard time comprehending just how much time you spend to have a litter. It is just mind boggling when you think about all the time and stress involved to be a breeder.


You are such a great breeder! You take care of those puppies like they are your life. I want to start a breeding program someday and i know all the stuff that can fo wrong, and when it all goes right its still so much work. It would really hurt me if i lost one of my pups, or even the dam because of the breeding but i would pay $100,000 to make sure the puppies and dam are healthy. The only problem is you cant breed with a limited registration.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Just to add, thank you so much for putting the puppy cam up and answering all the questions everyone has!


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

I wish there was a way to record their antics to keep
It forever , as I am a big fan. Ohhhh what to do now 🤷🏻‍♀️. Thank you ! We love these little fur balls 💓💓💓💓


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

bsc095 said:


> Thanks so much Dana, for sharing the puppy cam and taking the time to answer all the questions. I've learned a lot from all of this!! Just wondering what do you look for when deciding which puppy to keep? Why did you decide to keep pink girl over the other 2?


We look for two things: temperament and conformation. We look for a great temperament, a happy and confident puppy who will gleefully follow humans around, who is affectionate and engaged, and is "forward" rather than hanging back. We also look at the puppies' conformation, since we want to keep a show dog. We kept Pink Girl (now Delta) because her conformation was slightly better than Purple's. It was close. I liked Purple's temperament a tiny bit better than Pink's, but Pink's conformation was the clear winner. (Actually, black boy is definitely the pick of the litter in terms of both conformation and temperament, but we're only keeping girls at this point.)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet babies. I will miss seeing them. Thank you for sharing their beginnings. I hope they all lead happy, healthy, and full lives.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The puppy cam is no more.

Thank you, everyone who has followed this litter's journey. I think it's amazing that people all over the world have been a part of these puppies' struggle to live and thrive.

We had nine puppies on board, but two were stillborn. The seven who were live born have all thrived. Today the puppies will start going to their homes. They weigh between 14 and 16 pounds each, and they are lively and eager, and very healthy puppies.

We are glad for them to leave, but we will miss them. We're keeping Pink Girl, now named Esquire's Delta Breeze (aka "Delta"), and today we begin in earnest the task of melting her into the pack. The other dogs already love her, and Splash is very protective of Delta, even intervening with Summer when she thought Summer might be harming her puppy (she was actually trying to nurse Delta, but I appreciate Splash's proactive protection LOL!  ). Funcle Deuce absolutely adores Delta, and even Gibbs, who usually has no use whatsoever for puppies, likes this girl.

The life-long adventures start today. I wonder what is in store for these precious little souls. I wonder what their big little lives hold for them. It's very exciting!


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I didn't realise how difficult it would be after 8 weeks to break my addiction! It has been a wonderful happy and informative time. Even though from the UK I was on a totally different time scale.

So as everyone else has said, thank you and all the best to the little ones.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope that you will continue to give us occasional updates and photos of Delta as she grows and becomes a part of your beautiful Golden pack!


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you for sharing this litter with us Dana (and Teresa)!

One more question... Do you feel like Splash's behavior towards Delta is indicative of the kind of mom she will be when it's her turn?


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

I feel kind of lost with no puppy cam to start my mornings. Thanks again for sharing that with us.. It was great watching them grow up.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

ScoutTheGolden said:


> Thank you for sharing this litter with us Dana (and Teresa)!
> 
> One more question... Do you feel like Splash's behavior towards Delta is indicative of the kind of mom she will be when it's her turn?


LOL! I have no idea. Every dog is different, like every person is different. We'll just have to wait and seel


----------

